# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Kućni ljubimac

## Kate13

Proganjaju me ova moja dva starija mušketira već duže vrijeme da im nabavimo macu. Kako Karlo ima astmu to ne dolazi u obzir.

E, sad...moja ideja je bila da im uzmemo psa, ali MM se s tim nikako ne slaže. Ptičica isto tako ne dolazi u obzir zbog perja, zamorac zbog dlake....
Vidite moje problem?

Željela bih da imaju neku životinjicu da se nauče voditi brigu o nekom i da steknu osjećaj da netko ovisi o njima, odgovornost i to...ali koju zivotinjicu uzeti?

Da se mene pita, ja bih uzela nekog guštera...ali mene se ne pita   :Grin:

----------


## gita75

Hm, pas proizvodi više dlake od zamorca. Kako pas dolazi u obzir, a zamorac ne?
Kornjača, možda hrčak (ne linja se i s njim gotovo nema posla).

----------


## Kate13

Ja obožavam pse, ali MM ne želi psa....mislila sam uzeti npr. terijera ili neku takvu pasminu koja se ne linja toliko.

Vidiš, hrčak nije loša ideja...Kornjaču ne bih, sveki ima dvije kornjače i uopće im nisu zanimljive.

----------


## majica

ja sam za psa,i to ako su problem dlake neka pasmina koja se ne linja,odnosno koja se mora sisati,....znam da se ne linjaju pudlice,maltezeri,i jos nekoliko manjih pasmina
ali uvijek je bolje i uzeti pasminu sa duzom dlakom,nego sa kratkom,jer kad se kratka zapikne ,nema sanse usisati ili ih iskorijeniti......znam iz iskustva,mi imamo engl.buldogicu koja ima kratku dlaku,i ajme meni,koko dlaka.
mm. nije htio ni cuti za psa,a sad spava s nama,  :Rolling Eyes:   :Grin:

----------


## gita75

Hrčka je Luka dobio kao malo prerani božićni poklon, a i ja sam ih imala ko klinka. Stvarno su zgodni i nezahtjevni.
Ja obožavam pse, imala sam jednog, ali za sada si to ne mogu priuštiti. To ti je ko da imaš doma još jedno dijete (koje ne odrasta). A linjaju se svi psi, neki manje, neki više, neki strašno.

----------


## Kate13

Morat ćemo sjesti i pokušati se dogovoriti.
Hrčak mi se, za sad, čini najbolje rješenje...a da vam iskreno velim, kako ja kao klinka nisam smjela imati neku životinjicu i meni bi baš bio gušt imati ljubimca.

----------


## VIPmama

Svi psi se linjaju, samo neki malo manje od drugih. Jedino golokoži pas se ne linja   :Grin:  

Onim pasminama koje se _trimaju_ manje pada dlaka (šnauceri, razni terijeri), ali njih treba mjesečno ili u dva mjeseca voditi na trimanje.

One koje se šišaju (maltezer, npr.), jednako gube dlaku kao i one koje se samo četkaju (labrador, retriver, nj. ovčar i sl.)

Ako žive u stanu dlaka im stalno pada, samo u proljeće i jesen baš jako jako. nastane tepih od dlaka na parketu   :Rolling Eyes:  


Nije mi jasno zašto mačka ne dolazi u obzir a pas da, ako je problem dlaka, sve što je dlakavo će bit problem, ne?

----------


## Kate13

Nisam znala da se peseki isto baš svi linjaju  :Embarassed:  manje ili više. 

Možda da nazovem u Vinogradsku, Karlo tamo ide na kontrole i da njih pitam? Malo mi je bedasto gnjaviti ih time....

----------


## TeinaMama

Mačja dlaka je veći alergen od pseće. Ja znam nekoliko ljudi koji su jako alergičn na mačju dlaku, a na pseću nisu uopće.
Neki pas poput pudle je praktičan zbog toga što se može ošišati pa je dlake znatno manje. 
Nisam sigurna ali mi se čini da je dlaka hrčka tu negdje ko i mačja i da smeta astmašima. Tak sam bar čula.... Možda pitati doktora?

----------


## upornamama

Možda da nabavite ribice, i o njima isto treba brinuti.
Kod hrčka je malo nezgodno što je on uglavnom aktivan noću. :/

----------


## Trina

Mi smo imali ribice i na kraju od njih odustali jer je mama morala preuzeti svu brigu o njima i o akvariju.Kad sam dobila poriv da ih nahranim otrovom za mrave poklonila sam ih  :Grin:  .Inače,imali smo i macu.Dva dana jer je moja kćer doslovno lizala koliko joj je slatka bila.Pa je maca morala odseliti.Psa u kuću veliko NE jer moja mama ima malog psića kućnoga kojeg sam joj ja uvalila na brigu i sad taj isti pas i dalje piša po kući kad se uznemiri ili povraća po tepihu ako slučajno pojede nešto što nije hrana za pse iz limenka.Pileća  :Laughing:  .A da ne kažem da je zabranjeno dolaziti u crnim hlačama jer kad se digneš sa kauča  dobiješ krznenu guzu.
Tako da smo mi odustali od ljubimaca.Imaju jedni druge pa nek se paze i maze i dragaju

----------


## anima

Ja ne želim kućnog ljubimca i brigu o njemu (već imam dva  :Wink:  ) ali svekar je nabrijao Ninu na macu pa nek ju nabavi ali na svoju brigu   :Wink:

----------


## TeinaMama

Zapravo, Kate13, ne znam dal ti živiš u kući ili stanu? Mislim, ak si u kući pas ti je najbolji izbor. Možeš ga povremeno lansirat u dvorište da ti nije stalno unutra i nemaš problema. Bar ja nemam. Moram priznati da mi je mačka veća briga nego pas. Čistiš pjesak, neće jesti bilo kaj, nemreš sjesti da ti već nije u krilu, moram pazit da ne ogrebe Teu jer ju ona zna zezati. Za psa ni ne znam da ga imam kak je dobar. Ak nemam koji dan vremena odvest ga u šetnju ništa se ne buni, naganja lopticu po dvorištu i zadovoljan je.

----------


## bleeda

> Proganjaju me ova moja dva starija mušketira već duže vrijeme da im nabavimo macu. Kako Karlo ima astmu to ne dolazi u obzir.
> 
> E, sad...moja ideja je bila da im uzmemo psa, ali MM se s tim nikako ne slaže. Ptičica isto tako ne dolazi u obzir zbog perja, zamorac zbog dlake....
> Vidite moje problem?
> 
> Željela bih da imaju neku životinjicu da se nauče voditi brigu o nekom i da steknu osjećaj da netko ovisi o njima, odgovornost i to...ali koju zivotinjicu uzeti?
> 
> Da se mene pita, ja bih uzela nekog guštera...ali mene se ne pita


ne razumijem kakve veze ima asma sa mačkom? 
MM ima asmu i pumpice i inhalatori i ini lijekovi su sastavni dio njegovog života, kao i naš mačak Jurica.
Mačke ne uzrokuju asmu, niti su u ikakvoj povezanosti s njom...ljudi mogu biti samo alergični na enzime koje mačka izlučuje u slini koja ostaje na dlaci jer se mačke ližu.
Tako da ako dijete nije alergično na "mačju dlaku" (tako to neki tumače) pokušajte sa macom kad ju već žele.

----------


## tibica

iguana   :Grin:

----------


## sale&amp;ivana

mi imamo njemačkog lovnog terijera(8mj) i jako se linja. Za igranje s njim moram obući posebnu odjeću jer se te kratke dlačice jako zabiju i nema teorije da ih se sve ukloni. Susjeda mi ima zapadno škotskog terijera i kaže da se skoro ništa ne linja, ali opet mora se redovito četkati i voditi na šišanje. Preporučila bih ti da ako se odlučiš za psa razmisliš više o naravi pojedinih pasmina nego o dlaci. Evo npr. mopsi su mali, slabo se linjaju, vrlo su inteligentni i druželjubivi, a ne zahtjevaju previše. Terijera nikako ne moj uzeti jer su većina terijerskih pasmina vrlo živahni, tvrdoglavi psi s kojima u odgoju treba puno raditi.

Moram navesti i jedan primjer curice iz ulice koja ima 8 god. Mama i tata poklonili joj za rođendan mješanca koji će isključivo biti u dvorištu. Mala ga obožavala, stalno dolazila na igralište s njim i ... To je trajalo neko vrijeme, a onda curica dođe na igralište, vidi drugu djecu i zaboravi na psa koji za to vrijeme pravi gluposti (jer ga nitko nije odgojio i dresirao). Dok je ona u školi pas je sam u dvorištu i pravi gluposti (jer je štene i dosadno mu je), a njena mama se uopće ne bavi s njime. I tako da ne duljim pas je nakon par nestašluka otputovao na selo, a njoj je rečeno da je pobjegao. ne moram ni spominjat koliko je suza bilo, traženja po naselju... 
žao mi je što sam oduljila   :Embarassed:  , ali to me užasno nervira. Ljudi trebaju shvatiti da se djete ne može samo brinuti za ljubimca (mislim na ljubimce tipa pas koji imaju potrebu za pažnjom i brigom poput djece), već ga roditelji trebaju učiti brizi i pomagati mu brini se za njega

----------


## tenshi

moj sin je dobio ribice za rodendan prije 2 tjedna, ne da su mu dosadile dosad, nego nakon 2 sata.   :Sad:  problem je u tom sto ne izvode nikakve trikove, aj ges   :Grin:  
ja bih ribice preporucila samo djetetu koje doslovce obozava ribe i sve uz njih vezano i to aktivno prati, mozda bi bilo zainteresirano za brigu o njima. 
i da, nas pas je mjesanac terijera i uzasno se linja... citala sam da tako svi psi koji zive u stanovima, da im tijelo prakticki vise ne zna sto bi i kako bi... ako slucajno jedan dan ne usisam stan tih dlaka se do sljedeceg dana toliko skupi da mi dode zlo dok metem...

----------


## Kate13

> ne razumijem kakve veze ima asma sa mačkom? 
> MM ima asmu i pumpice i inhalatori i ini lijekovi su sastavni dio njegovog života, kao i naš mačak Jurica.
> Mačke ne uzrokuju asmu, niti su u ikakvoj povezanosti s njom...ljudi mogu biti samo alergični na enzime koje mačka izlučuje u slini koja ostaje na dlaci jer se mačke ližu.
> Tako da ako dijete nije alergično na "mačju dlaku" (tako to neki tumače) pokušajte sa macom kad ju već žele.


Eto ga na, MORAM nazvati Vinogradsku i savjetovati se s njima jer je naša pedijatrica ostala  :shock: kad sam pitala možemo li uzeti macu!




> iguana


E, TO bih ja...ali ovi moji nemaju razumijevanja..nimalo   :Grin:  


Inače, živimo u stanu...a velim MM kategorički odbija nabavku psa.
Zaista, nisam imala pojma da sa psećom dlakom može biti toliko komplikacija   :Sad:

----------


## maria71

ako niste usuglašeni, bolje da ne nabavljate  kućnog ljubimca...

 da se ne dogodi da se samo jedan član obitelji brine  o životinji

nek orvi probaju brinuti o biljki, ako ne uvene za par tjedana , možda da im nabaviš puža itd....

----------


## mamasch

MM i ja smo prije par mjeseci kupili djeci dva premedena hrčka (Iš i Piš), i nabavili im super plastičnu kućicu sa opremom. 
Vrećica hrane za hrčke košta cca 15 kn, traje cca dva mjeseca. 
Klopaju i jabuku, mrkvu..., imaju pumpicu sa vodom. 
Trebalo im je (hrčcima  :Embarassed:  ) par tjedana da se naviknu na nov okoliš i zvukove iz kućanstva, i u tom periodu bili su aktivni noću a danju su spavali. 
Sad su punopravni članovi obitelji, nose obiteljsko prezime, igraju se preko dana (hrčci se kao i svaki drugi kućni ljubimac naviknu s vremenom na navike svojih gazdi, a kod nas je danju zbilja veselo, glasno i stalno se nešto događa), zabavljaju djecu. Jedino što djecu živcira je to što hrčke ne puštam na pod jer su 1. jako maleni (hrčci), 2. jako zaigrani (djeca), no spustim čitavu kućicu na pod (gornja polovica je od prozirne plastike) pa ih djeca gledaju, smiju im se, promatraju njihove male njuškice i uheka, kuckaju prstićima po kutiji a hrčci im odgovaraju njuškanjem i igranjem. Ne osjeti se miris glodavaca jer je kutija zatvorena i ima samo na vrhu rešetke za zrak, nema velike brige oko njih (jednom tjedno im promijenim stelju i operem dijelove kutije, i djeci je jako zabavno gledati i čuvati "mišeke" dok ja čistim).

Ukratko, mislim da su hrčci jako dobar izbor za početak privikavanja djece na kućne ljubimce.   :Grin:

----------


## mim

Zamorci tj. njihova dlaka ne izaziva alergiju. Hipoalergena dlaka je i ona činčilina pa ako imate mogućnosti za smještaj visokog kaveza nabavite dvije činčile. I zamorci su najsretniji u istospolnom paru (najčešće se dvije ženke super slažu), zanimljivi su djeci, većinu dana su budni, ostvaruju interakciju s ukućanima, ali nisu životinje za malu djecu i za natezanje po krilu. Oni su ustvari najzanimljiviji za gledanje iako se vole maziti, ali to ovisi o karakteru pojedine životinje. Činčile su takoćer vrlo zabavne. Zahtjevaju kupanje u pijesku tako da alergičarima tj. astmašima može smetati taj pijesak, ali se to riješi zatvorenom posudom za kupanje.

----------


## @n@

Kate13, ne znam koliko godina imaju dečki, no uzmi molim te u obzir da astma i dlake nisu jedini 'uvjeti' ili prepreke da uzmete psa.

O psu se potrebno strašno puno brinuti, pas postaje destruktivan, često čak i opasan ako mu je dosadno. O psima moraš puno znati da biste imali uspješan suživot.
I NIKAKO i NIKADA se pas ne kupuje na poklon, kao ni djeci.
Dok 'dijete' nije sposobno brinuti za vlastito dijete, jednako tako nije sposobno brinuti o psu. Ma što mnogi mislili o tome.

----------


## @n@

I, da, zaboravila sam spomenuti da se pasmina ne bira po količini dlake koju ispušta (svaki pas se linja, a pasmine se razlikuju poput neba i zemlje).
Radije izaberite nešto manje, jednostavnije za brigu.
 :Love:

----------


## Moover

> nek orvi probaju brinuti o biljki, ako ne uvene za par tjedana , *možda da im nabaviš puža* itd....


Tako sam se glasno nasmijao da sam dijete probudio...   :Laughing:  

I ja sam isto za varijantu - ako se ne možete složit, bolje nikakav kućni ljubimac....

Ne znam još nijednu obitelj čija su se djeca duže od mjesec dana brinula za kućnog ljubimca... onda to spadne na teret roditelja... djeca se tu i tamo maze, al briga oko čišćenja, hranjenja i slično pripadne starcima...

----------


## TeinaMama

> Dok 'dijete' nije sposobno brinuti za vlastito dijete, jednako tako nije sposobno brinuti o psu. Ma što mnogi mislili o tome.


Ovo nije točno. Ja sam svog prvog psa dobila s 10 godina (sada pas ima 14 i pol), a dijete s 22.... Dakle znala sam se brinuti za psa kad je još živ. 
Roditelji su se brinuli za njega jedino financijski, ali ga nikad u životu nisu odveli u šetnju niti su ga odgajali.

----------


## @n@

@TeinaMama: Iznimke samo testiraju pravila... Predugo se bavim psima i znam što pričam.   :Wink:

----------


## mamasch

> Ne znam još nijednu obitelj čija su se djeca duže od mjesec dana brinula za kućnog ljubimca... onda to spadne na teret roditelja... djeca se tu i tamo maze, al briga oko čišćenja, hranjenja i slično pripadne starcima...


Upravo zato ja glasam za hrčke - klinci sretni jer imaju zabavu i kućnog ljubimca, starci sretni jer se briga svodi na svakodnevnu frišku klopu i jednom tjedno pola sata čišćenja, što je ujedno i zabavno. 
A i mi starci se nasmiješimo dok gledamo hrčka kako mahnito vrte kolut, trčkaraju, hrvaju se ili dok oni nas promatraju sa onim svojim tamnim okicama. Svojevrsna su terapija nakon napornog radnog dana.   :Grin:

----------


## Aphro

u Americi su krizanjem uspjeli "proizvesti" macu koja ne izaziva alergije   :Grin:   Cini mi se da kosta oko 500 USD, a postoji i lista cekanja hehe  :Smile: 
Daleko je amerika... ali stvarno, cega se sve nece sjetiti, samo kako bi prosirili trziste ...

----------


## Marsupilami

> Inače, živimo u stanu...a velim MM kategorički odbija nabavku psa.
> Zaista, nisam imala pojma da sa psećom dlakom može biti toliko komplikacija


Bas se pitam zasto?   :Grin:  

Ja mislim da bi maca bila pravi izbor za vas  8) 
Astma stvarno nije prepreka za nabavku mace, nabavite si malog karuzijanca i rijesili ste se problema pretjeranog linjanja posto oni imaju "vunastu" dlaku pa se manje linjaju nego druge vrste macaka   :Heart:  

http://p078.ezboard.com/ffoursoftpaw...picID=11.topic

----------


## Kate13

Hvala vam svima na savjetima!

I, samo da napomenem...moji dečki zaljevaju SVO cvijeće u stanu! Prvo smo imali samo ljubičice, a onda je MM kupio još par biljčica i sad isključivo dečki vode brigu o njima! 

Prenjela sam MMu vaše komentare i oduševljen je time što ipak ima šanse da im nabavimo macu (on ih je kao mali imao 8).

Marsupilami   :Love:  mi smo nekako razmišljali o ragdoll maci, ali i ova pasmina (ako se radi o maci, možda bi ispravnije bilo macmina   :Grin:  ) mi se čini zanimljiva!

----------


## Marsupilami

Kazu da su kartuzijanci odlicni za stanove jer ne mijaucu puno, a i kada mijaucu da je to jedan poseban mijauk   :Heart:  
Za razliku od ostalih maca nisu vezane za kucu nego za vlasnika tako da skoro nikada ne odlutaju.

Pozdravi djecicu i muzeka   :Kiss:  i da, sigurna sam da bi tvoji decki odlicno brinuli za miceka tako da se po tom pitanju ne trebas dvoumiti   :Wink:

----------


## Pilica

> iguana


Kazu da se iguane jako vole maziti. A nuzdu vrse u zdjelici koja ima se stavi u kavez. Meni nije lose samo mi nismo navikli na takve ljubimce   :Grin:

----------


## Kate13

Evo, dobila sam i službenu potvrdu da je maca OK za Karla!

Uh, koje su to cijene! Kartuzijanac košta cca 700 Eura...

Idemo u subotu kod jedne tete koja ima mace, čisto da vidimo kako će klinci reagirati.

Jedva čekamo!  :D  :D  :D

----------


## maza36

I??? Jel stigla maca doma?

----------


## Kate13

Na žalost..nije.

Bili smo kod prijatelja koji imaju mace, obične kućne mace (htjeli smo na kraju jednu njihovu uzeti), ali kada smo vidjeli sa kojim je oduševljenjem Tin dohvatio jednog mačića i skoro ga ugušio i polomio od dragosti...odustali smo dok malo odraste (Tin, ne mačić   :Grin:  ).

Tin se toliko oduševio, dograbio malenoga za nogu (takvu brzinu još nisam vidjela kod sinka), podignuo, spetljao ga nekako i stisnuo čvrsto, čvrsto. 
Sve se odgiralo u nekoliko sekundi tako da se micek nije stigao ni braniti noktićima....

Mačić je plakao, a Tin je urlao jer smo mu ga, naravno, željeli čim prije uzeti. Stisnuo je prstiće i ništa nije pomagalo. Uf....kad se sjetim.
Na sreću ni mačiću ni Tinu nije bilo ništa.

Stvar je u tome što se on uvijek tako oduševi kad vidi mace ili pse vani...samo nikad nije bio dovoljno blizu da ih može dohvatiti.

----------


## nely

Ma kakva mačka,zamorac,hrčak..pas je kućni ljubimac u pravom smislu riječi!  :Grin:  Šalim se,naravno,ali ujedno i jesam definitivno za psa.
Valjda zato što ga mi imamo,i obožavam ga   :Zaljubljen:  ..
Što se tiče brige oko njega,nebi uopće rekla da je veća od brige prema mački ili hrčku..kod psa nema svakodnevnog čišćenja nastambe,ali tu su šetnje koje kod nas nisu obavezno duge.Da se razumijemo,kod nas se radi o malom psiću (mješanac između pudlice i maltezera),pa je sve lakše..ide s nama baš svugdje,vozi se u kolicima dolje u košari i uživa.  :Smile: 
Ako baš nemamo vremena za dužu šetnju izvedemo ga na prvi travnjak na minutu-dvije i dovoljno (al to nije praksa,naravno).
Moram još nešto obavezno napomenuti..netko je gore napomenuo da se SVI psi linjaju..ili ja imam neku posebnu jedinku,ili ipak postoje vrste koje se ne linjaju (a ja znam da postoje!),jer moj pas uopće se ne linja niti ima kakav (neugodan) miris!
Nije da sam subjektivna jer je moj već su se u to uvjerili mnogi naši prijatelji.
Znači,ako ti smetaju dlake (meni da) a želiš psa,nabavite pudlicu jer se one definitivno ne linjaju..a mislim da i maltezeri!

----------


## gitulja

Dakle, kao netko tko obožava pse i proučava kinologiju mogu ti o tome dati par savjeta. Plus toga MD je veterinar.
SVI psi se linjaju, ali isto tako postoje pasmine koje se preporučuju za alergičare. Tu spadaju pudle i terijeri, čak i maltezeri. Moram reći da su kod nas pudle vrlo nepopularni psi i po meni bez razloga. Naša prijateljice ima astmu i vlasnica je već treće pudle. Tako da ako ste zainteresirani za psa ima pasmina koje bi vam odgovarale. Ako te nešto više zanima slobodno me kontaktiraj.

----------


## Ivana2

A kornjače? - sve super higijenski i još se mogu igrati s njima. Nisu zahtjevne ni skupe, a dobro će testirati žele li se brinuti o životinji i plus svaki može imati samo svoju kornjaču i još se mogu dogovarati kad će koji počistiti.

----------


## Kate13

Cure, hvala vam na savjetima..krenimo redom:

MM ne želi psa ni pod razno. Mislim da je to frustracija iz djetinjstva s kojom se sada ja moram boriti. 

Kornjače imaju kod bake, pače 2 kornjače su tamo i uopće ne pokazuju nikakav interes za njih. Ni najstariji ni srednji...

Jedina životinjica koja ih podjednako zanima, od MMa do Tina je maca. Meni isto nije mrska pomisao da nabavimo jednu (da se razumijemo, JA bih najradje psa, ali za sada imam dovoljno posla oko ova 4 muška tako da zaista ne znam kud bi još i brigu o psu ugurala) tako da ćemo sigurno nabaviti jednu macu kada Tin malo naraste.

Da stvar bude bolja, u ovoj godini planiramo preseljenje tj. kupnju kuće tako da postoji šansa da se i ja ipak izborim za jednog pesonju.

----------


## melrose

mi imamo maltezericu - šeficu. obožavamo ju svi
a) nema miris

b) ne linja se

c) mala je i možeš svugdje s njom

d) prepametne su i privržene, strpljive s ukućanima

e) sliče na mace  8)

----------


## raca

mi imamo jorkšira..šišamo ju otprilike svaka tri mjeseca i relativno redovno češljamo...stanje: u kuću dlake jedva primjetne, plus uzmite u obzir da ja jesam malo "teža" na čistoću. Problem s jorkijima je što su jako živahni. Taman kad sin legne odmorit, eto nje traži svoj red za igranje.
Sa gore navedenim jedino se ne bih složila oko ribica. Imamo i akvarij i on obožava svoje bibe. A i one njega. Donese si stolicu i autiće, sjedne ispred i vozi ih po akvariju. Ribe sve naprijed i love autić i gledaju ga. To mu je super. Ja kad se približim sa krpom za pranje odmah uteknu   :Smile:  
Tako da ak ne možeš psa moj glas ide za ribice.
Inače, i moj muž je bio protiv psa ali izgubio bitku  :Laughing:

----------


## donna

shih tzu je isto ok..ako vam smeta dlaka ošišajte ga i super.miran je i nije glasan.za djecu miran i staložen..njega imamo kod bake već 12 godina

...a doma stafforde   :Grin:   kratkodlaki su,srednje veličine ali...nikako nije preporuka za nekoga tko ih ne poznaje.mi ih imamo već 15-ak godina i savršeni su doma za obitelj i dječicu   :Heart:

----------


## maza36

Mi imamo stritericu koju smo spasili iz kaveza  :D  Linja se ko blesava, ali je privržena do boli   :Heart:   No ako ti smetaju dlake fakat su dobre pasmine maltiča i pudla, slatki su i tibetanci koji doduše imaju dugu dlaku, ali se ne linjaju baš.
Ja bi svakom djetetu dala kućnog ljubimca jer ne možete ni zamisliti koje sve koristi u razvoju imaju ta djeca od njih.

----------


## arilu

Mi smo psa uzeli iz azila prije 3 godine,mješanac terijer, ne linja se ponekad malo zasmrdi ali ništa što kupanje ne može riješiti, iako nakon kupanja bude uvrijeđen i okreće glavicu od mene po par dana  :Laughing:  
A obožava našeg mišonju, spava ispod njenog krevetića, ne pušta nikome da joj dođe blizu, stalno je njuška, liže, nosi joj svoje igračke...iako sam se u početku bojala kako će sve to ispast jer terijeri i nisu baš najmilija pasmina,to kako je on voli je nešto najgenijalnije što sam vidjela u životu!!!  :Heart:

----------


## maza36

I moja je mješanka terijera   :Grin:

----------


## Vlvl

Naša je kratkonoga mješanka ovčara, simpatična pesica koja je bila pun pogodak. Svom srećom sam kad je klinac imao 12 i  pol shvatila da ne smijemo čekati s nabavkom psa. 
A imamo i dvije mace, od kojih je s mačkom od početka neprijateljski odnos, a mačak je došao zadnji i prava je mazica. Da nema psa takav mazni mačak bi isto ispunio ulogu potrebnog ljubimca, ali mislim da je pas bio bolji.

----------


## Kate13

Čitam vas i tak sam si nekak...tužna...

Neki dan sam na parkiralištu lokalnog shoping centra naletjela na ostavljenog haskija. Predivan pas (bio je gladan, siroče). I tako tužne oči.
Htjela sam se vratiti i kupiti mu barem nešto za klopu, ali MM nije htio ni čut, a i klinci su već bili nervozni.

Jednostavno nisam imala kud s njim. U naš auto jedva stane nas 5, a kamoli još i pas. Ako ništa drugo, odfurala bih ga sestri na dvorište pa bi već nešto smislili.

Kasnije, kad sam se vratila više ga nije bilo...

----------


## sorciere

uf, da se i ja nadodam... 

kikica je odlučila udomiti macana... ne bilo kojeg, nego jednog sa stranica za udomljavanje. jer se "zaljubila" na prvi pogled. micek ima 3 nogice, i voli se maziti. već ga je vidjela kao svog felixa. (odmah mu je dala ime   :Zaljubljen:   ). 

danas smo saznali da je felix udomljen. ona je toiko "zagrizla" - da je htjela potegnuti u rijeku po njega  :shock: ... 

ne trebam ni reći da je bila sva "pokisla" kad je saznala.   :Sad:  

eh, sad treba naći adekvatnu "zamjenu"  :?  ...

----------


## mim

Pogledaj na 
http://forum.zekoiprijatelji.com/index.php
Tamo ima dragih ljudi koji će vam naći macu, a imaš i linkove na razne udruge koje zbrinjavaju napuštene ljubimce.
Kikica=   :Heart:   . Mama koja joj dopušta udomljavanje mace =   :Heart:   .

----------


## sorciere

> Pogledaj na 
> http://forum.zekoiprijatelji.com/index.php
> Tamo ima dragih ljudi koji će vam naći macu, a imaš i linkove na razne udruge koje zbrinjavaju napuštene ljubimce.
> Kikica=    . Mama koja joj dopušta udomljavanje mace =    .


pa ovog smo našli na stranicama suze... 

a sutra će mi gospođa fink poslati još neke slikice, pa ću ih pokazati kikici. možda joj se neki drugi macan svidi... 

ima njih puno za udomljavanje, ali ovaj je za nju bio poseban... 

možda joj se još neko siroto biće svidi - pa ćemo ga otići pogledati. bitno je da se ona "duhovno" nađe s macom na istoj frekvenciji   :Grin:  .

----------


## elin

preporučujem psa i uvijek bi i svima preporučila psa. Obožavam pse, imam beaglicu, prije nje sam imala kokera. Oba se linjaju za poludit. Postoje pasmine koje se ne linjaju jako, koliko je meni poznato pudlice, ali psa ne treba birati na taj način. Svaka pasmina ima svoj karakter i treba birati pasminu da karakterom paše obitelji: npr. ima pasa koji ne pretjeranu štenju i istrčavanje, pa ljudima koji baš ne vole šetati preporučujem te vrste: pinč (pazite koji jer i dobermani spadaju u pinčeve - oni patuljsti su super), maltezer, pudlica i uglavnom sve patuljaste pasmine. Isto tako, ako vam nije bed što vas pas ne sluša i nikada neće slušati (kao npr. meni) uzmite lovačku pasminu kao ja (obožavam tu svojeglavost, želju za lovom i živost), ali te pasmine isto tako iziskuju duge šetnje i istrčavanje, posebice ako živite u stanu. Ako imate malo dijete ne bi trebali uzeti nervozne pasmine tipa pudlice, maltezera i uglavnom sve patuljaste pasmine su dosta nervozne, isto tako i terijeri su obično dosta agresivni. Super je uzeti psa iz azila, jer su takvi psi obično zahvalni i divni, ali je pravilo da se uzme štene da ga možeš odgojiti kako tebi paše. S druge strane, štenci vam kakaju i piške po kući ne iz zločestoće nego stoga što im mjehur ne može zadržati pišaku, pa štenca treba puno češće šetati nego starijeg psa ako ne želite da vam stan nakon 10 dana vonja (to se ne može isprati iz tepiha, i mora se baciti tepih i kupiti novi). Isto, štenci su dosta zaigrani i vrlo destruktivni prema stvarima u stanu: moja pojela 2 mobitela, bežični telefon, knjiga, časopisa, papuča, pidžama i sl. to u tolikim količinama da više niti ne brojim. I JOŠ NEŠTO VRLO VAŽNO, TO NE MOGU DOVOLJNO NAGLASITI: PAS I BILO KOJA ŽIVOTINJA KOJU UZMETE JE VELIKA OBVEZA, VEĆINA PASA ŽIVI 10-15 GODINA I TREBA DOBRO RAZMISLITI DA LI STE SPREMNI NA TAKVU VRSTU OBVEZE.

----------


## koryanshea

ja ne bih bas preporucila hrcka jer oni znaju iznenada umrijet taman kad se zaljubis u njih  :Sad:  to sto ne zahtjevaju paznje nekome moze biti dobro, nekome i ne. hrcci nisu uopce drustveni i mislim da nikad ne zavole svoje ljude.

sto se pasa i alergija tice, mi imamo psenicnog terijera, clanak na wiki, za tu pasminu se kaže da je hipoalergena. doduse treba ih redovito cesljat, svako par mjeseci šišat, a što se terijerske krvi tiče, nisu baš neki terijeri, jako su blage naravi i jako im je vazno usreciti vlasnika. cak bi nekad volili da se malo više "postavi za sebe"  :Razz:

----------


## koryanshea

elin ja se slazem s tobom, uglavnom. mi smo naseg psa po naravi birali, prekopali smo "cijeli internet" proucavajuci kakva je koja pasmina i sto bi nama odgovaralo. glavni kriteriji su bili:
* ne prevelik
* ne zahtjeva previse istrcavanja, okej mu je zivit u stanu
* dobar s ljudima, djecom, drugim psima, moze se naucit na macke

naravno karakterne osobine pasmine ne znace nuzno da ce pas - jedinka bit "ko iz knjige" ali predodredenost mnogo znaci i uglavnom znaci da se psa na sve to moze naucit.

moram reci i nesto sto se ne slazem, a to je da su pudlice nervozna pasmina. mislim da je to dojam kojeg mnogi ljudi steknu, jer ljudi uzimaju pudlice misleci da je to "pas na baterije" a ignoriraju da je to jedna od najinteligentnijih pasmina kojoj treba dosta razlicitih intelektualnih aktivnosti da bi bila sretna. i tako dobijes frustriranu pudlu  :Sad: 

preporucila bih jedan kviz za pomoć u odluci oko pasmine: http://www.glowdog.com/bestdog/
dosta dobar nacin za naucit o cemu sve treba mislit i tak...

----------


## Aneta

A ja bih macu, samo MM kaze da ili maca u kuci ili on, pa onda za sada biram njega  :Laughing:

----------


## koryanshea

> A ja bih macu, samo MM kaze da ili maca u kuci ili on, pa onda za sada biram njega


a sta kaze lovro?  :Smile: 
meni je to bas tuzno kad se netko nece niti pricat  :Sad: 
moram sad ispricat pricu o mom prvom kucnom ljubimcu, a to je jedan macak iz ulice kojeg su djeca iz kvarta maltretirala, to je bilo prestrasno  :Sad:  mi smo mu jedini u cijelom susjedstvu bili dobri i tako je s vremenom postao nas macak.
danas kad gledam gdje bih zivila... nikad ne bih htjela vise zivit u tom kvartu. bas je teska primitiva vladala  :Sad: 
malo je mamu i tatu trebalo nagovarati da ga zbilja proglasimo nasim (i time zabranit ikome da ga maltretira), ustvari uvjeriti ih da nece oni jedini misliti o macku i tako  :Smile:  od tada smo mi jedna "macja obitelj" tj. nesretni smo ako nemamo macu u kuci.

ja i MD imamo psa ali se nadam da necemo bit iskljucivo "pseći ljudi", ja zelim i mace i stakce!  :Smile:

----------


## Aneta

Lovre za sada nista ne kaze, ali kad god mu se pruzi prilika grli sve zivotinje koje uhvati  :Grin:

----------


## koryanshea

> Lovre za sada nista ne kaze, ali kad god mu se pruzi prilika grli sve zivotinje koje uhvati


ajme skuzaj!  :Smile:  sad san vidila da nije lovro nego lovre  :Kiss:  u ovom zagrebu sam navikla da se svi zovu lovro  :Sad:  a meni lovre puno ljepse i ja bi svog klinca tako rado nazvala jednog dana  :Wink:

----------


## Aneta

koryanshea, nema problema  :Smile:   I ovdje ponekad ga netko zove LovrO mada mi je puno draze sa E  :Heart:

----------


## grace

Mi imamo četvrtu godinu patuljastog šnaucera. Divan obiteljski, staložen i miran pas. Ide na šišanje, trimanje (već što je na redu) svaka dva mjeseca, četkam ga jednom tjedno i dlake u kući su jedva primjetne. Moram reći da je ženka i samim time lakša za odgoj, jer je to malo tvrdoglava pasmina i ako ti je to prvi pas postoji mogućnost da ti on odredi pravila u životu. 
Pas i beba funkcioniraju odlično i jako nam je žao što tu radost nismo priredili i starijoj curki od početka. Pas je obaveza, ali je još veća radost.
Zato, preporuka je definitivno pas

----------


## grace

Mi imamo četvrtu godinu patuljastog šnaucera. Divan obiteljski, staložen i miran pas. Ide na šišanje, trimanje (već što je na redu) svaka dva mjeseca, četkam ga jednom tjedno i dlake u kući su jedva primjetne. Moram reći da je ženka i samim time lakša za odgoj, jer je to malo tvrdoglava pasmina i ako ti je to prvi pas postoji mogućnost da ti on odredi pravila u životu. 
Pas i beba funkcioniraju odlično i jako nam je žao što tu radost nismo priredili i starijoj curki od početka. Pas je obaveza, ali je još veća radost.
Zato, preporuka je definitivno pas

----------


## elin

> A ja bih macu, samo MM kaze da ili maca u kuci ili on, pa onda za sada biram njega


k vragu, da mi se muž tako postavi trajao bi cca 3 sek, odnosno točno onoliko koliko bi mi trebalo da ulazna vrata zalupim za njim. Ovako i onako je sada je u nemilosti.  :Laughing:

----------


## sorciere

> preporučujem psa i uvijek bi i svima preporučila psa. Obožavam pse...


to ne znači da svi imaju mogućnost da imaju psa kao kućnog ljubimca, ili da svi obožavaju pse. 

ja ih volim. no, da li ćeš ti doći prošetati mog psa dok sam ja na poslu? 

nismo svi stalno doma.

----------


## elin

sorciere, radim, imam psa i dijete od 11 mjeseci - sve je stvar prioriteta. Ne kažem da je savršeno, ali se životinja nauči. Osim toga pitanje je bilo kojeg kućnog ljubimca preporučujem - e pa ja preporučujem psa. Osim toga, napisala sam da je pas velika obveza i da treba dobro razmisliti da li uzeti životinju u kuću ili ne (u mom slučaju stan). Ti ne moraš, nitko te ne sili, nisam niti mislila nekome nametati svoje mišljenje tipa ti moraš, nego eto preporučujem jer ih jako volim i super, super, super su to životinje.

----------


## mim

Pas je divani ljubimac i ja ih jako volim. No, ni jedan vlasnik psa ne zna kako im se pas ponaša i osjeća kad nikog nema kod kuće. 
Obično je riječ o dugotrajnom, višesatnom zavijanju. Psi su društvene životinje, ne vole biti sami pa samim time nisu ljubimci za ljude koji nisu većinu dana kod kuće. 

U slučaju da ljudi rade i ja preporučam macu, ptičicu, zamorčića...Oni imaju manje potrebe za druženjem, manje ovise o društvu čovjeka.

----------


## sorciere

> sorciere, radim, imam psa i dijete od 11 mjeseci - sve je stvar prioriteta.


ah, da... prioriteti... dočekala sam priličnu starost ne znajući odrediti prioritete...  :? 




> preporučujem psa i uvijek bi i svima preporučila psa.


neovisno o tome koliko volim pse (a obožavam ih!) , ne bih si dozvolila takvu rečenicu. jer "svi" se ne mogu brinuti o psima, nemaju uvjete, ili nemaju dovoljno vremena. 

dakle, u tvojoj izjavi nedostaje dio: svima "koji imaju dobre uvjete"... a dovoljno je otvoriti neki forum za životinje, i pročitati koji su to uvjeti. a ja sam ih se načitala, pogotovo u zadnje vrijeme. 

da živim u prirodi, da mogu raditi od kuće, da nas ima više doma - imala bih bar nekoliko njemačkih ovčara. takav je bio moj prvi pas (dok sam bila mala), i iako ga se ne sjećam - negdje podsvjesno mi je ostala ljubav baš prema takvim psima...

ali to ne znači da ga trebam imati pod svaku cijenu. cijenu koju bi naravno - platio on sam...

----------


## maria71

meni je žao moje mačke koja je veći dio dana sama, mada znam da dosta i prespava i mislim da nakon nje neću uzimati niti jednu životinju...tog tipa koja ima emocije i razumije ....

možda ribice ili puževe, bolje puževe jer se i ako akvarija treba jako brinuti ,a nije ni jeftin

----------


## elin

sociere, iskreno ne znam da li si se ti zbilja našla zbog nečeg što sam napisala uvrijeđena (iako ne znam radi čega) ili se samo raspravljaš da bi raspravljala. Ja sam dosta toga u 2 posta napisala, a ti si se od toga zakačila za 2 rečenice. Gle, više od pola života živim sa psima i kada bi čovjek čekao idealne uvjete za imati psa (to ti je da si stalno doma i nikada nikamo ne ideš, da si stalno u šetnjama, u mom slučaju i da ideš u lov, da imaš kuću...) nikada ne bi imao psa. Iskreno, psi ti se nauče da izbivaš i čekaju (većinu vremena prespavaju). Bitno je što se događa kada dođeš doma. Ja ti dođem s posla, pojedem nešto, odmorim se cca 10-ak minuta (prije toga ju je MM već izveo čim je došao nakratko) i onda slijedi jedna velika šetnja od cca 2 sata (ja, mala i pas). Prije nego se mala rodila išli smo još i sa njom na Sljeme 1 put tjedno na istrčavanje, sada ne, čekamo da mala malo poraste pa ćemo onda ići. U nedjelju idemo na imanje od svekra i svekrve i cijeli dan provede sa nama u prirodi. Zato kažem da je stvar prioriteta - mogu doći doma i klonuti u fotelju ili mogu doći doma i iznaći snage za šetnju od 2 sata, to je moj izbor, ali isto tako znam da ako imam psa moram ići u tu šetnju jer pas to traži. Mogu subotu potrošiti šetajući se po špici, a mogu otići i cijeli dan biti na Sljemenu, a nedjelju mogu potrošiti šetajući se po shopping centrima ili u prirodi kod svekra i svekrve. Nemoj sad opet reći da ja nešto prejudiciram što se tiče tebe, jer ne prejudiciram niti mi je to namjera. Ono što ti hoću reći da je to jednostavno način života, ja sam ga izabrala i meni je divno.

----------


## mim

> Iskreno, psi ti se nauče da izbivaš i čekaju (većinu vremena prespavaju).


Nažalost, nikad se ne nauče. Kad ti dođeš kući vidiš veselog psa i on je upravo takav zato jer si ti stigla. Do tad je nesretan jer je zatvoren i sam. 

Često se ljudi žale kako im psi kad su sami uništavaju namještaj, tepihe... Oni to ne rade zato jer su neodgojeni nego zato jer su depresivni. Ne jednom sam čula kako psi iz susjednih stanova neutješno zavijaju. Zbog jednog sam htjela zvati i nekog da razvali susjedova vrata jer je pas zavijao doslovno cijeli dan. Sigurno to nije radio zato jer je spavao ili bio sretan. 

Naravno, kad to kažeš vlasnicima oni se čudom čude jer to nikada od svog psa nisu doživjeli.

----------


## pikula

Obožavam pse, imam ih cijeli život, ali u sedmom mjesecu nam dolazi maca. Zašto? Zato što kad bejbistitamo psa od staraca u jedan park bi Do, u drugi Di, a Nata-pas treba pišanje u šetnji, a nekraj vrtuljka. Gomila djece je izgnjavi, a ona se ne prošeta. Niti doma nije puno bolje. Natica je strpljiva labradorica, ali kad je kod nas vidi se da je u bedu. Obično je zadnja na redu za  igru, maženje, zapravo za sve i nije sretna s tim. Stan je mali i uvijek joj netko hoda ili preko glave ili preko repa di god se legne. Uzeli smo malu macu kojaneće narasti do 40 Natinih kila koja se može zabaviti malo i sama na svojem stupiću za igru... Samo da nismo alergični na dlaku, kako nas je krenulo s tim alergijama više ne znam... Dakle čekamo treću bebu koja zove Felina  :Smile:

----------


## donna

ako imate mogućnosti uzmite svakako PSA !   :Heart:   meni su psi dio života   :Heart:

----------


## Kate13

Čitam ja vas, čitam. Za sada, kako stvari stoje, čim se vratim na posao kupujemo kuću!  :D Onda možemo imati i psa i macu bez razmišljanja o prostoru.

Moj dečki već planiraju i nabavku zeca (htjeli bi oni i kokice i purice i patke, ali tu potrebu za stvaranjem omanjeg zoo-a držim pod kontrolom   :Grin:  ), Domi žarko želi jednu - sovu! A, inače on je već odabrao i koje ćemo cvijeće posaditi oko kuće.

----------


## bony

> elin prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Iskreno, psi ti se nauče da izbivaš i čekaju (većinu vremena prespavaju).
> 
> 
> Nažalost, nikad se ne nauče. Kad ti dođeš kući vidiš veselog psa i on je upravo takav zato jer si ti stigla. Do tad je nesretan jer je zatvoren i sam. 
> 
> Često se ljudi žale kako im psi kad su sami uništavaju namještaj, tepihe... Oni to ne rade zato jer su neodgojeni nego zato jer su depresivni. Ne jednom sam čula kako psi iz susjednih stanova neutješno zavijaju. Zbog jednog sam htjela zvati i nekog da razvali susjedova vrata jer je pas zavijao doslovno cijeli dan. Sigurno to nije radio zato jer je spavao ili bio sretan. 
> ...


o da ,nauce se oni i te kako,pas inace spava oko 16 sati dnevno i nije mu problem biti sam ako se nauci i zna da ce sa gazda vratit.Naravno da postoje psi koji tule kad su sami, ali to su razmaženi psi koje nitko nije naucio reda kao i one koji grizu i trgaju stvari,a takvi ce radit štetu bez obzira bili sami ili ne.Moj pas nikada nije napravio štetu i nikada ce cvili kad je sam jer nije isfrustriran vec ima svoj red i puno je truda uloženo u njgov odgoj.Prije svega nikada ne odlazimo od kuce a da on prije toga nije bio vani.Na moru su ljudi (koji su nam iznajmili apartman) bili jako iznenađeni jer se za našeg psa nije ni znalo kad je ostajao sam u apartmanu.inace imam "živcanog"kokera.ponavljam ,potrebno je jako puno truda,volje, živaca i znanja prije nego se odlucite za psa.Kakav ce vam biti pas definitivno ovisi o vama!!

----------


## elin

> Čitam ja vas, čitam. Za sada, kako stvari stoje, čim se vratim na posao kupujemo kuću!  :D Onda možemo imati i psa i macu bez razmišljanja o prostoru.
> 
> Moj dečki već planiraju i nabavku zeca (htjeli bi oni i kokice i purice i patke, ali tu potrebu za stvaranjem omanjeg zoo-a držim pod kontrolom   ), Domi žarko želi jednu - sovu! A, inače on je već odabrao i koje ćemo cvijeće posaditi oko kuće.


kad smo kod psa i zeca, pazi koju pasminu nabavljaš. Ja imam beaglicu, a frendica je prije cca tjedan dana uzela zeca. Veli ona meni da ih upoznamo jer se zec zove isto kao i moj pas - ja  :shock: Velim joj: beagli su ti lovački psi koji služe za lov na zečeve   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Brijem da upoznavanje ne bi baš najbolje prošlo.
Bony potpisujem, niti moja ne tuli, niti trga stvari (kao štene je, ali to je normalna faza u štenaca). Isto smo bili u apartmanu na moru i ljudi koji su nam iznajmili apartman su u početku bili skeptični, ali kada smo odlazili rekli su da su ugodno iznenađeni jer se za psa nije čulo. Ono što ja stalno ponavljam (a imam iskustva sa psima jer više od pola života živim sa psima, prije beaglice sam imala kokera) je da se pas itekako može naučiti živjeti sa ljudima.

----------


## sorciere

da li netko ima kućnog ljubimca bez nogice, bez oka, repa......??? 

ako ima - da li životinjica ima neke poteškoće, nešto oko čega joj treba posebno pomagati...?

----------


## koryanshea

frendica ima macu koja nema jedno oko... maca je brzo preuzela vlast u kući bez ikakvih problema  :Smile:  opaka mala viška mačka  :Smile:

----------


## sorciere

> frendica ima macu koja nema jedno oko... maca je brzo preuzela vlast u kući bez ikakvih problema  opaka mala viška mačka


ha?  :shock: 
morat ću na instrukcije kod mace   :Laughing:  

obzirom da su nam macu s 3 noge odnesli "ispred nosa", postoji mogućnost da se nađe neka druga kojoj treba puno ljubavi  :Grin:  ... sve opcije su u razmatranju...   :Wink:

----------


## kuku.tree

> kikica je odlučila udomiti macana... ne bilo kojeg, nego jednog sa stranica za udomljavanje. jer se "zaljubila" na prvi pogled. micek ima 3 nogice, i voli se maziti. ..


a ovo mi je baš lijepo...  :Heart:  
bravo kikice, prava si!

i moj glas odlazi macama. 
a za one koji ih nikad nisu imali, možda je najbitnije da za početak nauče kako se mačka ne privikava na vlasnika već vlasnik na nju i malo po malo (vlasnik ponekad niti ne primijeti) sve je po njoj i kako ona želi. baš zato obožavam mačke - to je životinja koja se ne pokorova, a koliko tek znaju biti predivne....  :Smile: 

mi smo na kratko vremena bili udomili malog ranjenika, mačka koji nije imao oko...bio je tako razigran, predivan....nažalost, bio je kratko s nama jer nije dobro podnio operaciju   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## sorciere

> mi smo na kratko vremena bili udomili malog ranjenika, mačka koji nije imao oko...bio je tako razigran, predivan....nažalost, bio je kratko s nama jer nije dobro podnio operaciju


 :shock: a što može krenuti po zlu? žao mi je   :Sad:  

ima jedan koji ne reagira na antibiotike, i navodno će ostat bez okeca...

----------


## mim

> ima jedan koji ne reagira na antibiotike, i navodno će ostat bez okeca...


Proguglaj koloidno/ionsko srebro. Treba probati ako nije prekasno. Ako ne znaš gdje ga nabaviti-pitaj   :Wink:   .

----------


## sorciere

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> ima jedan koji ne reagira na antibiotike, i navodno će ostat bez okeca...
> 
> 
> Proguglaj koloidno/ionsko srebro. Treba probati ako nije prekasno. Ako ne znaš gdje ga nabaviti-pitaj    .


nismo ga mi ni vidjeli (još   :Wink:   ). samo čuli za njega, ali trebamo čekati nove informacije. zadnja je - da je prošli tjedan trebao na operaciju   :Sad:   ...

----------


## mim

> mim prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  sorciere prvotno napisa
> ...


Ako preživi operaciju, a ostane ipak bez okeca za macu, pogotovo kućnu, to neće biti preveliki hendikep. Problem je jedino infekcija. Ako si u mogućnosti kontaktirati ljude s kojima je sad maca spomeni im srebro. Trebalo bi špricati u oko.

----------


## sorciere

nisam u kontaktu, inače bih imala sve informacije... znat ću više za koji dan...

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> meni je žao moje mačke koja je veći dio dana sama, mada znam da dosta i prespava i mislim da nakon nje neću uzimati niti jednu životinju...tog tipa koja ima emocije i razumije ....
> 
> možda ribice ili puževe, bolje puževe jer se i ako akvarija treba jako brinuti ,a nije ni jeftin


  :Laughing:  uzmi zohare, oni su jos zahvalniji!

----------


## Anvi

> uzmi zohare, oni su jos zahvalniji!


Da, nemaš nikakve brige oko njih, samo ih pustiš u špajzu   :Laughing:

----------


## kuku.tree

> :shock: a što može krenuti po zlu? žao mi je


mačić kojeg smo mi udomili bio je još premalem, preslab, ostavljen na ulici gladan, nikakav....operacija je zato bila previše za njega  :Crying or Very sad:  

živio je 15 dana...drago mi je da smo mu barem tih 15 dana omogućili da ima hranitelje, mazitelje i pazitelje....

inače, te infekcije oka znaju imati mnogi mačići, mnoga legla ne prežive na ulici baš zbog toga, a ako im se organizam izbori onda nemaju to oko koje je dohvatila infekcija....

nadam se da će ti kikica bit ponosna na jednog takvog malog heroja  :Love:

----------


## Honey

Mi imamo jednu macu s jednim okom. Izgubila ga je jako rano, bila su joj oba oka inficirana kad smo ju našli. Jedno nije nikako moglo ozdraviti, infekcija ga je previše oštetila tako da joj je vet to izvadio i zašio. Jedva se kuži da joj nešto fali.
Ona se ponaša kao da joj ništa ne fali, jednostavno je naučila živjeti s tim. 
Spretnija je nego naš drugi, "normalni" mačak, i malo munjena, prava zaigrana maca  :Smile:

----------


## HNB

Mi ima labradoricu vec pet godina, divan kucni ljubimac,a ona i kcerka su kao "sestre"  :Rolling Eyes:   nigdje jedna bez druge.
I trenutno imamo na dohrani dva mala divlja zecica od 400 grama, tak da ih hranimo na dudicu   :Heart:  

_________
N 28.12.04.

----------


## @n@

Ja imam slijepu dobermanku. Život joj je piece of cake, u prenesenom i doslovnom značenju.

Nemojte preuveličavati hendikepe životinja, jer one nisu samosažaljivi ljudi, već borci koji 'nemaju vremena' za: "jadan mali micek, kako ti bez oka?!". Ima drugo, vidi i dobro mu je.

Mačke s jednim okom ili tri noge su savršeno normalne životinje, savršeno sposobne za život.
Ustvari problemi nastaju kad ih ljudi stvore.

----------


## lulu-mama

Kate 13, čini se da tvoji klinci još nisu spremni za životinjicu.  Situacija s mačićem je pomalo zasrtašujuće zvučala  :Wink:  

Ja ti ne bi preporučila nikakvu životinju, pa biljke i zaljevanje je za sad sasvim dovoljno.

Čekaj da malo odrastu da se zbilja mogu brinuti o živtinjama, a i dobro se posavjetuj sa liječnicima da se ne dogodi situacija da životnju morate vratiti jer izaziva dodatne komplikacije kod astme.

----------


## nicols

evo naše lude mačketine o kojoj govori Honey: http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga...&element=51460

----------


## sorciere

http://www.suza.hr/default.aspx?id=1042&idziv=10364

nadam se da je ovo dobar link...   :Grin:

----------


## sorciere

> evo naše lude mačketine o kojoj govori Honey: http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga...&element=51460


prava je!!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## nicols

> http://www.suza.hr/default.aspx?id=1042&idziv=10364
> 
> nadam se da je ovo dobar link...


Dobar je link. Micek je prekrasan, da nismo prebukirani, odmah bi ga uzeli!   :Laughing:  

Inače, moja mačketina, luda gusarica sa jednim okom, pod imenom Pika, posve je "normalna" i "munjena" mačka! (izgleda da će, iako već odrasla, po ponašanju uvijek biti malo razigrano i nestašno mače)... Ona se penje na drvo, vreba vrapce, skače u zrak nepogrešivo hvatajući sitnu leteću gamad. Od malena imam mačke, ja i brat smo ljubitelji mačaka i dok smo bili mlađi imali smo nekoliko puta i legla pa dijelili okolo mačiće. Teško da bih sad mogao nabrzinu izbrojati kolio je mačaka živjelo u i oko naše kuće u zadnjih 25 godina  :Smile:  ... Ali naša jednooka gusarica Pika je jedna od najspretnijih mačaka koje sam ikada imao! Skuži se na njoj da je malčice drugačija, dok je bila skroz mala nije znala dobro procjeniti visinu i znala je zapeti kad bi se na brzinu provlačila negdje. Danas samo iskusan promatrač može skužiti da je ona drugačija od drugih mačaka (recimo npr lagano naginjanje glave dok vrijeba plijen...). Ona je potpuno normalna, potpuno prilagođena čketina, luda u glavi (u šali znamo govoriti svima da je kirurg kad joj je odstranio oko zabunom izvadio i pola mozga), ali istovremeno i vrlo draga i mazna maca. Sječam se kad sam ju našao, oba oka su joj bila potpuno otečena i zatvorena od gnjoja i trčala je u krug izbezumljeno po vrlo prometnoj obilaznici. Danas, kao da zna da smo joj spasili život i pokazauje tu svoju zahvalonost  neizmjerno!!! .... I da, ne dozvoljavamo nikome da se sažaljeva nad njom i da govori "jadna maca, meni je nju žao". Ja na to odgovaram: meni je jedino žao zavjesa koje je potrgala penjuči se na njih   :Laughing:

----------


## maria71

sad ste mi ti i honey još draži

pozdrav od mačkoljupke

----------


## sorciere

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> http://www.suza.hr/default.aspx?id=1042&idziv=10364
> 
> nadam se da je ovo dobar link...  
> 
> 
> Dobar je link. Micek je prekrasan, da nismo prebukirani, odmah bi ga uzeli!


banuli smo večeras udomiteljici u kuću, u nedoba (oko 21h   :Embarassed:   ). ali nismo mogle izdržati   :Grin:  ...

i zaljubile smo se   :Zaljubljen:   ... jedan od najljepših miceka koje sam ikad vidjela   :Heart:  ... mislila sam da mu je ono poza na slici, ali kad je tako zaspao i u mom krilu - sva sam se rastopila... 

u ponedjeljak ide na operaciju, i moram vjerovati da će sve proći kako treba. ima samo 900g, i treba izdržati anesteziju   :Sad:   ...

----------


## HNB

preslatki je   :Heart:  
Sretno miceku na operaciji!  :Kiss:  

__________
N 28.12.04.

----------


## mim

> u ponedjeljak ide na operaciju, i moram vjerovati da će sve proći kako treba. ima samo 900g, i treba izdržati anesteziju    ...


Kod kojeg je veta? Hoćeš koloidno za špricanje nakon operacije (trebalo bi mu dati i per os) ? Reiki? 
Ako ti treba bilo što-pm   :Wink:

----------


## sorciere

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> u ponedjeljak ide na operaciju, i moram vjerovati da će sve proći kako treba. ima samo 900g, i treba izdržati anesteziju    ...
> 
> 
> Kod kojeg je veta? Hoćeš koloidno za špricanje nakon operacije (trebalo bi mu dati i per os) ? Reiki? 
> Ako ti treba bilo što-pm


ne znam, jer sve je organizirano preko noine arke - obzirom da je micek njihov "štićenik". trenutno je na antibioticima da ne dođe do infekcije. 

razgovarala sam s udomiteljicom, i mislim da je najbolje da se oporavi u poznatoj sredini. ako nešto bude trebalo, svakako se javim   :Kiss:  . ali mali je pravi gazda   :Laughing:  ... izvalio mi se na krilu, a kad je htio promijeniti položaj - grickao mi je remen na satu, dok nisam stavila ruku onako kako je njemu pasalo!   :Laughing:  

btw - bez okeca je ostao jer ga je netko šutnuo   :Evil or Very Mad:  !

----------


## koryanshea

macic je presladak :inlove:
sretno mu na operaciji!

----------


## sorciere

operacija je dobro prošla   :Grin:  . micek je malo "pijan" od anestezije, pa baulja po stanu, a dobio je i "ogrlicu" za zaštitu koju hoće skinuti... čula sam se s tetom čuvalicom danas ...

obzirom da je kod nje netko doma cijeli tjedan - micek se oporavlja u poznatoj sredini. naime, ne može se sam ni hraniti... 

vidim da su ga već skinuli sa stranica za "hitnu pomoć", ali je "dokumentiran" u humanitarki (u potpisu)   :Saint:

----------


## HNB

Drago mi je da je micek dobro.
Ja sam danas imala isto jedno traumaticno iskustvo.
Imam dva divlja zecica od 600grama koje hranim s dudicom, povrcem....... super napreduku a kad navrse 1200 grama kanim ih pustit u prirodu.
No danas je susjedov terije dosao u nase dvoriste i dok nikog nije bilo vani rastrgao je zicu od gajbe  :shock:  :? nije mi jasno kako je to uspio napraviti!!!???? Jednog zecuca je izvukao van, no ja sam na vrijeme dosla i uspjela ga spasit, al mu je odgrizao prednju nogicu do zgoloba (pazuha)   :Crying or Very sad:   Odma sam odjurila veterinaru, zeko je dobio osam savova i nadam se da ce se brzo oporavoti.
Moja kcerka je tak u soku da samo place i veceras nije htjela sama spavat.

_________
N 28.12.04.

----------


## sorciere

:shock: 

čuj, kak ti je to susjedov pas došao u dvorište? mene bi bilo strah za dijete...  :/

----------


## HNB

Kroz zivicu, iskopao je rupu, a tak je mali da se provuce di hoce.
Ma on ljudima nece nista stvarno, al je malo lud sta se tice ostalih zivotinja, jedino mojoj labradorici nece nista.
No to ga ne opravdava, ljuta sam ko pas na njega, a i na susjeda sta ga ne pazi kad zna da uvijek napravi neko sranje   :Evil or Very Mad:  

_________
N 28.12.04.

----------


## elin

terijeri su lovački psi i kao svi lovački psi znaju prokopati rupu ispod ograde i uvući se. Ajde ti lijepo k susjedima i reci im neka malo bolje pripaze na svog psa, jer ovo nije u redu - pa ne buš ti valjda hvatala njihovog psa po svom dvorištu. Baš mi je žao za zeku, neka brzo ozdravi.

----------


## elin

dodatak HNB - ovo je guba, mislim da smo istovremeno poslale post.  :Kiss:

----------


## sorciere

susjedu fino daj račun za krletku i za veterinara, pa bu brzo zabetonirao sve prolaze!   :Mad:

----------


## koryanshea

> susjedu fino daj račun za krletku i za veterinara, pa bu brzo zabetonirao sve prolaze!


 :Idea:

----------


## HNB

Saljem slikicu da vidite kako su zecici mali.
Tu su jos oba citava   :Heart: 



_________
N 28.12.04.

----------


## elin

peso je sladak, zečići su preslatki. Daj mi reci kak si ovak na post bez linka stavila slikice da vam i ja pošaljem slikicu svog pese.

----------


## koryanshea

moderatorica ce morat sredit slikice, jer ipak nisu dozvoljene...
elin pa stavi slobodno link na sliku svog ćuke  :Smile:

----------


## magali

POMOĆ I SAVJET, molim vas! Već 2,5 god imamo kujicu, mješanka vučjaka i huskyja, malena rastom, srednje dlake, draga, privržena, razmažena, jednom rječju - naša prva "beba"   :Heart:  
Ali sad sam ja u 7. mjesecu trudnoće   :Smile:   , čekamo to malo čudo koje će Bubi odnijeti prvo mjesto i prioritet u obitelji (a tako je valjda normalno) - trebam vaša iskustva, savjete, bilo što, jer ne bih željela Bubu dat nikome, a bome ne bi željela ni da postane ljubomorna, ogrebe bebicu i slično.
Ima li itko sličan izazov u svojoj obitelji?
I što sa dlakama? (Buba je kućni pas, redovito cjepljena, čista, ali dlake pušta, iako svako jutro usisavam kuću) Jel novorođenče treba izolirati od psa ili...? Što je sa alergijama?

----------


## koryanshea

draga magali, pas neće biti ljubomoran ako ga normalno upoznaš sa bebicom kad se rodi. ali o tome neka ti priča netko s osobnim iskustvom...
naravno, nikad psa i bebu ne smijes ostavljat bez nadzora, ali ionako bebu neces ostavljat bez nadzora pa to nece biti problem.
sto se alergija tice, djeca koja odrastaju uz kucne ljubimce su im manje sklona. tako da nemas straha.
jos nabaci neki search, cula sam od jedne mame-s-psom da bi trebala izbjegavat frontline u trudnoci i dok je beba skroz mala.
 :Kiss:  tebi bebi i psici  :Smile:

----------


## HNB

Moja kuja je stara 5 godina, a dijete 3,5 godina.
Kad smo dosle iz rodilista prvo ju je pesica polizala.
Nisam je nikad izolirala, samo redovito cesljanje da bas dlake ne lete po cijelom stanu.
Kod nas stvarno sve super funkcionira i kcer i pas se obozavaju.   :Heart:  
Nadam se da ce tako i kod vas biti.

Nisam znala da slike nisu dozvoljene, pa nek moderator to sredi.  :Smile:

----------


## elin

magali, potpisujem sve što je napisla HNB. Imam beaglicu staru 4 godine i bebu staru 1 godinu. Ova prva je dugo mislila da je ova druga njezino štene  :Laughing:  Sjedila ispred kinderbeda, u panici dolazila do nas kada bi mala plakla kao ajmo beba plače zakaj vi sjedite. Nismo nikada odvajali djete i psa, mala ju obožava (kad plače ja samo velim gdje je Betty, dijete odmah traži psa i smije joj se, uvijek ju taj pas oraspoloži). Sad ju voli dirati, ali nije baš nježna tako da ja učim da mazi psa: uzmem malu u ruke i dragam psa i govorim draga, draga, a mala ju onda čupa i viče dada, dada  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Pas ništa, sjedi ona stojički  :Laughing:  Nemreš vjerovati. Što se tiče alergija, negdje sam pročitala da je imati životinju super baš za to, jer kao navodno alergije izaziva presterilna okolina (zapravo, ako kužiš princip alergija i logično je, jer alergije su obrambena reakcija organizma na stvari iz okoline koje nisu opasne za ljudski organizam). Svejedno, dlake čistim redovito i to jako pazim, jer zapravo se ne zna zbog čega netko ima alergije, a netko drugi ne. Ukratko, psi i djeca ti se super uklope nema potrebe da daješ nekome kujicu.

----------


## elin

e da, zaboravila ti reći mogući problem (nekima to je problem, nekima ne bi bio): moja kujica ti je prije nego je malena došla bila jako plaha (razmazili smo je strahota jedna), kad bi netko zazvonio na vrata nije lajala nego bi se sakrila ispod kreveta, a u šetnji je bježala od ljudi koji su je htjeli pomaziti, sad se opet vratila u taj stadij, ali jedno vrijeme je bilo kad je netko pozvonio najrađe bi pojela vrata, a kad bi se netko približio na njoj neprihvatljivu duljinu od kolica odmah bi tjerala. Tak da ti ja do sada nisam imala problema sa time da mi drugi ljudi diraju dijete u kolicima i naviruju se jer je Betty sve potjerala. Sad više nije tako, i moram priznati (a ima i ta tema na forumu) da mi smeta što ljudi idu mom djetetu i diraju je. Samo napominjem da malo pripaziš kad ste u šetnji sa bebom da ne bi bilo nesreća jer je moja bila jako osjetljiva na približavanje bebi i branila je bebu. Stavi tada psa na lanac da ga možeš povući.

----------


## mim

*Magali*, kad budeš u bolnici potrudi se da ti TM kad dolazi u posjetu odnese doma malu gazicu na koju ćeš izdojiti malo mlijeka i eventualno nešto što beba nosi na sebi, gazicu s kojom ćeš je eventualno pobrisati nakon dojenja, prljavu pelenu ili bilo što. Znam nekoliko vlasnica pasa koje su to napravile i pas je na taj način upoznao bebin miris pa je po dolasku kući nije prepoznao kao stranu osobu. I ti ćeš promijeniti miris zbog dojenja pa je ovo s tvojim izdojenim mlijekom dosta važno.

Kad dođeš kući iz rodilišta svakako nastoj spustiti bebu na visinu psa i malo niže da je može dobro ponjušiti. Najbolje je ako bebi izuješ čarapice i daš peseku da joj ponjuši ( i eventualno poliže) nogice. Nastoj ne biti u strahu za bebu jer ga pas osjeti i promijeni ponašanje i svakako nastoj maziti peseka više nego inače (kao starije dijete koje je dobilo bracu ili seku). 

Alergija se ne moraš bojati, a dlaku tako i tako posaugaš. Nastoj samo malo više četkati psa i drži ga dalje od pribora za njegu i hranjenje bebe.

----------


## HNB

Potpicujem cure.
Moja kcerka je i naucila hodat uz psa.
Ona bi puzala, a kad bi se htjela dic dosla bi do psa primila se njoj za ogrlicu i tako bi njih dvije hodale.
Barem nisam ja stalno morala biti sagnuta i drzat je za rukice   :Wink:

----------


## Honey

Kod prvog djeteta prilikom vraćanja iz bolnice ja sam prva ušla u stan, pozdravila se s pesekom. On je uvijek bio najviše privržen meni. Tako nije odmah u prvom susretu osjetio da mu je beba "ukrala" alfu i nije ju doživio kao konkurenciju.

Onda smo ga upoznali s bebačem, ponjušio ga je, protrčao par krugova okolo i uglavnom ga je super prihvatio.

Psu je jako bitna hijerarhija, mora mu se pokazati gdje je čije mjesto u čoporu da bi se on znao ponašati. Psi žive u čoporima i takvi su im nagoni. Beba je uvijek iznad njega na ljestvici i to mu se mora dati do znanja. Kao i svi ljudi. Mi bez problema svom psu možemo češljati dlaku, prčkati po zubima, šapama, dirati mu hranu. Ne može se dogoditi da on npr. leži na kauču i ne da nekom da tu sjedne.

Sad je pas tak strpljiv s malim, nije bilo ni trunke ljubomore, a prije je bio jedina naša maza. Nije bio mlad kad sam rodila, već je imao 7 godina, ustaljene navike, i pekinezer je, a znamo da ljudi često njih okarakteriziraju kao živčane i tvrdoglave. Danas se malac penje na njega, navlači ga, češlja, hrani ga. Normalno, to navlačenje nije uz naše odobrenje, pokušavamo uvijek spasiti malog psa. Ali Gizmač jedva koji puta zareži, miče se s puta kad može. Bude mi ga žao, sad ipak dobiva puno manje pažnje nego prije  :Sad:  Tješim se da mu barem nije nikad dosadno, a fakat nije sportski tip da treba puno istrčavanja  :Razz:

----------


## elin

ovo kaj je mim rekla nisam napravila, ali ovo kaj je rekla HNB sam napravila: odmah čim smo malu donijeli iz rodilišta sam je spustila da ju Betty ponjuši i poliže. Što da ti kažem - ljubav na prvi pogled, a kod male tek za cca 2 mjeseca kad ju je skužila.

----------


## lulu-mama

Ma u principu, ako nemaš agresivnog psa, pas će biti oduševljen bebom. Pi prepoznaju tko je mali i nemoćan i potpuno promijene ponašanje!

Mi imamo veliku kuju koja nikako nije pažljiva. I neki dan je k nama došla klinkica u posjete. To je bio raj za gledati kako mala baca psu štap i ona moja joj nosi natrag i tako joj ga nježno spušta. Ma predivno. Do tad nisam imala pojma da moja psica može biti nježna, i ne igrati se grubo, naskakivati, grebati i sl!




> mješanka vučjaka i huskyja, malena rastom,


 Kak je z ove mješavine uspjela biti malena rastom???   :Laughing:

----------


## magali

HVALA! Bas me malo hvatala trta kako pomiriti bebu i zvjerčicu  :Smile:  A Buba je nekako malena ostala, nije sad ogromna kao vučjak, i još je ženka (one su inače manje), ima 20 kg, leđa su joj meni ni do koljena, tako da je ne smatram velikom  :Smile:  dlakavo naše malo čudovište... 
Znači, upoznat je sa mirisima i dat polizat bebu i to je to  :Smile:  Mislim da će sve bit u redu, MM će preuzeti intenzivnu njegu oko kujice, malo više češkanja i maženja, kad ja dojim i tako to...

----------


## magali

E, i danas sam pročitala tako lijepu priču: jedna mama je donijela bebača iz rodilišta, a njena sterilizirana kujica (nikad nije ni imala kučiće) je dobila mlijeko čim je pomirisala bebu   :Heart:  
I kada je mama prestala dojiti maloga, i kujica je izgubila mlijeko...
Ustvari, privrženost je nedokučiva stvar...

----------


## mim

> E, i danas sam pročitala tako lijepu priču: jedna mama je donijela bebača iz rodilišta, a njena sterilizirana kujica (nikad nije ni imala kučiće) je dobila mlijeko čim je pomirisala bebu   
> I kada je mama prestala dojiti maloga, i kujica je izgubila mlijeko...
> Ustvari, privrženost je nedokučiva stvar...


Isto se dogodilo mojoj prijateljici s njenom boxericom. Pesica nije smjela imati bebe zbog nekog blagog oblika epilepsije i, kad se rodio njen sin, također je dobila mlijeko i postala užasno brižna. Spavala je kraj vrata sobe u kojoj je spavala beba i na prvi plač alarmirala sve u kući, a kad je beba dojila sjedila je kraj nogu mame i samo gledala bebu. Danas su najbolji prijatelji, mali može od nje raditi što god poželi i nikada nije reagirala grubo prema njemu što god joj napravio kad je bio skroz mali.

Iz mog iskustva djeteta koje je odrastalo s psom mogu ti samo reći da je to jedna posebna vrsta prijateljstva. Alergija nemam, a nije da se nisam najela pseće dlake-uz sav trud mojih roditelja, nikad nisam dobila nikakve parazite i bila sam vrlo zdravo dijete   :Wink: . 
Uz TM-a svakako se moraš potruditi i ti oko Bube. Nedostajat ćeš joj za vrijeme boravka u rodilištu.

----------


## magali

Znam, ne namjeravam zanemariti pesicu, nego pretpostavljam da ako budem dojila svaka 3 sata, da ce MM biti taj koji ce u tim trenucima zabavljat/timarit psa ... 
A to sa frontline-om i trudnocom nigdje da nadjem...?  :?
...
E, curke, hvala na savjetima!

----------


## emea

Evo ja imam i macu i psa (engleski buldog cc 30 kg). I ribice 
A i svježu bebu od 2 mjeseca.

Pas je inače dosta naporan kada dođu gosti - hoće se igrati s njima i na silu ih ponjuškat. Tako da smo bili dosta oprezni pri dolasku bebe. MM je bio zadužen za životinje u kuhinji i dnevnom boravku, a ja za bebu u spavačoj. Hodnik i kupaona su nam bile zajedničke zone. To je tako trajalo svega nekoliko dana nakon dolaska iz rodilišta. Pri tome smo psu i maci davali prljave pelene i robicu od bebice da je ponjuše. Pas je više privržen MM-u, ali ja bi se potrudila da kad mala zaspi pomazim psa i poigram se malo. A i poneka šetnja sa psom je dobar odmor od dojenja...

Sada smo u fazi da maca uopće ne reagira niti ju zanima beba, pas je zainteresiran za njuškanje i lizanje kada je spustimo u njegov domet. Nema nikakvog lajanja kad beba plače, niti vidljive ljubomore. A i ribice su dobro podnjele prinovu...  :Smile: 

Zajednička šetnja u četvero je interesantna. Pas koji je inače ljenjivac se takmiči sa kolicima.   :Smile:

----------


## elin

> A to sa frontline-om i trudnocom nigdje da nadjem...?  :?
> ...


ne znam točno na što misliš, ali ako misliš da frontline može biti potencijalno štetan za bebu u trudnoći, onda ovako: negdje u 7 mjesecu moje trudnoće (ožujak) smo namazali Betty sa advanticsom i sve o.k. - ništa niti meni niti bebi, a ja ju mazala. Preporučujem ampulice, ne štrcalicu, jer ampulice ne dolaze toliko u doticaj sa tvojom kožom. Navodno se to kroz kožu upija u tijelo, pa ju izbjegavaj maziti po vratu jedno 2 dana dok se ne posuši. Odmah operi ruke (ali to već znaš).

----------


## koryanshea

> magali prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A to sa frontline-om i trudnocom nigdje da nadjem...?  :?
> ...
> 
> 
> ne znam točno na što misliš, ali ...


ako nadem konkretan izvor javim; znam da je seka od MD izbjegavala frontline u trudnoci i sad dok je bebac jos mali, ali ne znam gdje se tocno informirala o tome. do tada bez brige :Smile:

----------


## sorciere

micek je došao k nama...i siromak je prestravljen   :Sad:   ... 

prvo se nije usudio izaći iz transportera, a kad je to uspio - izgledao je kao dikobraz   :Grin:  ... nakostriješena dlakica, sav sfrkan... 

sad skakuće i ruje, konačno se najeo, izbacao piijesak iz wc-a nekoliko puta... 

prigušili smo svjetla i zvukove, i puštamo ga da istražuje... 

okeco je fino zaraslo... sad još samo da se prilagodi...

----------


## maria71

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## sorciere

> 


  :Kiss:  

ne kužim kaj mu je... evo sad svako malo uletava u svoj wc, razbaca pijesak - i briše van...

samo se jednom pokakao  :? ... 
naravno, to se ekspresno počistilo   :Laughing:   - jer "smrdi, smrdi, užasno smrdi..."   :Razz:

----------


## maria71

navikava se ,daj mu vremena....još je uzbuđen zbog promjene

----------


## sorciere

ma to znam... sad je opet bacio par zrna pijeska - i igra s njima nogomet!   :Rolling Eyes:  ... uzme jedno zrno, i šutira ga po par minuta...   :Laughing:  

a u životu nisam vidjela macu koja toliko NJUŠKA...   :Unsure:  

ajme, kako ću noćas spavati  :?

----------


## mama courage

macku uhvatilo nogometno ludilo   :Laughing:  

mi razmisljamo (tj. ja, mm mi nema pojma   :Grin:  ) da uzmemo malog psića (iz azila). sad samo da uspijem _nagovoriti_ mm. na koji način da to učinim ?   :Grin:

----------


## maria71

a beba mala, igra se, istražuje..... kad i vi legnete zaspat će i on

----------


## sorciere

> macku uhvatilo nogometno ludilo   
> 
> mi razmisljamo (tj. ja, mm mi nema pojma   ) da uzmemo malog psića (iz azila). sad samo da uspijem _nagovoriti_ mm. na koji način da to učinim ?


imaš svega na ovim stranicama: 

http://www.suza.hr/default.aspx?id=9

----------


## HNB

za miceka  :D  :D  :D 
Nas zeko nije sretno zavrsio, jucer mu nisu izvadili konce jer mu jos nije sve zaraslo, a jutro smo ga nasli mrtvog   :Crying or Very sad:   :Sad:  
Ovaj drugi zeko je sad totalno zbunjen i jadan bulji u jednu tocku.
Jos ga malo uhranimo i nek ide na slobodu.

----------


## elin

> mi razmisljamo (tj. ja, mm mi nema pojma   ) da uzmemo malog psića (iz azila). sad samo da uspijem _nagovoriti_ mm. na koji način da to učinim ?


ja sam svog nagovarala mjesecima prije nego je pristao. Ovak ti je to bilo: svaki vikend ti mi sjednemo piti kavu i čitati novine, ja kao ovlaš otvorim stranice gdje prodaju ili daju peseke i onda čitam - gle mali šnaucer, gle mali dalmatiner, gle mali ovaj, dok nismo došli, nakon jedno cca 3 mjeseca do gle mali beagle (kaj je to?-nikad prije nisam čula za tu pasminu) - i odjedanput on veli može. Da li ti trebam reći da sam sve uspjela organizirati u cca 1 sat: i naš odlazak u Karlovac po pesu i spremiti se i uvući njega u auto i doći po mamu koja je isto bila zaintersirana, i uzeti pesu. Samo ti cmolji i žicaj, muškarci mogu slušati cmoljenje i žicanje do određene granice, nakon toga više ne i dali bi da im odrežeš ud (mislim da znaš na kaj mislim) samo da to prestane.
HNB za zeku   :Crying or Very sad:  
Socciere za macu :D

----------


## Lulu

*sorciere*, pa mališan mora dobro pronjušiti svoj novi prostor. joooj što bih ja dala da imam uvjete za kojeg malog miceka.   :Zaljubljen:  
glede astme i mačaka... moj je otac asmatičar i živi s 4 mačketine. jednostavno nije alergičan na mačju dlaku. zapravo, bio je dugi niz godina no ovisnost o macama je dovela do toga da je alergija nestala   :Grin:  



> Moram priznati da mi je mačka veća briga nego pas. Čistiš pjesak, neće jesti bilo kaj, nemreš sjesti da ti već nije u krilu, moram pazit da ne ogrebe Teu jer ju ona zna zezati. Za psa ni ne znam da ga imam kak je dobar. Ak nemam koji dan vremena odvest ga u šetnju ništa se ne buni, naganja lopticu po dvorištu i zadovoljan je.


čistim pijesak jednom dnevno, tri minute posla + još pola minute da pometem razbacani pijesak.
kućne mačke spavaju i po 18 sati dnevno tako da se mace sigurno ne ubijaju od dosade dok nas nema kod kuće.
da, zbilja su izbirljive prasice što se hrane tiče no kad nađeš dobitnu kombinaciju lupaš po njoj i sve 5.
naša mačka je par puta digla šapu na klinca. i neka je. vrlo brzo je naučio da je ne može maltretirati i sad žive u ljubavi uvažavajući jedno drugo.

moj glas macama!

----------


## Lulu

nedavno sam nosila neku hranu u Noinu arku, zapravo na Vet faks gdje su smješteni njihovi bolesni psi, operirani i rekonvalescenti.  ajme tuge...   :Sad:  
ako razmišljate o psu uzmite nekog iz azila, ima i štenaca i svega. a predivni su.

----------


## sorciere

> kad i vi legnete zaspat će i on


  :Coffee:  

aha... moš mislit... 

sve je bilo tak mirno, da sam ga išla tražiti oko pola noći... zabio se u jedan ćošak, nemam pojma kak se tamo provukao  :shock: ... i onda je hhhhhhhhhhhh na mene  :? 

uspjela sam ga namamiti, i onda se mazio   :Love:  ... stavila ga u košaricu, i dizala se još par puta - on ne spava... navodno se po noći smjestio kikici u krevet - a jutros oko 6 - opet ga nisam mogla naći  :? 

onda je krenulo... wc, klopa, igranje....   :Raspa:

----------


## Lulu

srećica   :Zaljubljen:   ma on je vjerojatno i malo uplašen i malo izbezumljen. brzo će se naviknut.

----------


## @n@

> ...i onda čitam - gle mali šnaucer, gle mali dalmatiner, gle mali ovaj, dok nismo došli, nakon jedno cca 3 mjeseca do gle mali beagle (*kaj je to?-nikad prije nisam čula za tu pasminu*) - i odjedanput on veli može. Da li ti trebam reći da sam sve uspjela organizirati u cca 1 sat: i naš *odlazak u Karlovac po pesu* i spremiti se i uvući njega u auto i doći po mamu koja je isto bila zaintersirana, i uzeti pesu. *Samo ti cmolji i žicaj*, muškarci mogu slušati cmoljenje i žicanje do određene granice, nakon toga više ne i dali bi da im odrežeš ud (mislim da znaš na kaj mislim) samo da to prestane.


Draga, nemoj se ljutiti što 'upadam', samo se nadam da si svjesna da je ovaj način jedan od najgorih po pitanju nabavke kućnog ljubimca. 
Ovakvi slučajevi najčešće loše završe...
Ne daj se obeshrabriti, naravno, ali morala sam te na to upozoriti.  :/ 

1. uzeti psa pasmine za koju nikad nisi čula? NE! Jer ne znaš ništa o toj pasmini: kako se ponaša, za što služi, što možeš očekivati: dobro i loše...
2. kupiti psa u Karlovcu?! Pretpostavljam preko oglasnika. Nadam se da si vidjela barem majku i leglo, ako ne već i oca. Jesi li?
3. cmoljenje i žicanje JEST način da nešto dobiješ, ali često takvi slučajevi znaju završiti i apsolutnim neprihvaćanjem psa od strane nagovorene osobe. Znam i ljude koji su se razveli zbog takvih stvari. 

*Sorcie*, maček je prestravljen. Pustite ga par dana samog, ignorirajte ga, neka istraži prostor, doći će vam on sam kad bude spreman. Kad shvati da ima klopu, krevet i svoj prostor.
Samo da je operacija dobro prošla. Prima li kakvu terapiju?
Pusa miceku!

----------


## sorciere

bio je na antibioticima, ali više nije. okeco izgleda ok, ali mislim da ćemo drugi tjedan kod veterinara - jer se sad treba cijepiti protiv nečega (s 3 mjeseca) - pa ćemo još jednom provjeriti. ovaj tjedan preskačemo, da mu ne bi bio preveliki šok uz promjenu sredine...

a mislim da se upravo bori za poziciju gazde u kući   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  , jer trči kroz cijeli stan, po krevetima, zavlači se iza svega - pa čak i tamo gdje mislim da ne može proći  :? ...

ne bih htjela da postane emocionalni proždrljivac, ali stalno juri na zdjelice s hranom - a kikicu i mene je žicao klopu...  :shock:  tj. čim nas je vidio s tanjurima - počeo se dernjati i smucati oko nogu . iako je on dobio svoju klopu prvi, i čak nije sve ni pojeo...

----------


## elin

@n@ naša ljubimica ti već ima 4 godine kod nas je od 4 mjeseca života. Ovo što si napisala da se peseki ne uzimaju ako ne znaš pasminu jer ne znaš točno kakav je karatkter je točno i iskreno ne bi preporučila ljudima da peseka uzmu na taj način, ali eto.
Prije nje sam imala kokera koji je uginuo sa 14 godina, bio je star i iskreno falio mi je peso, a MM ti je imao šnaucerku srednju, tak da nismo ljudi koji se nikada sa pesekima nismo sretali i jako ih volimo.
Mamu nisam vidjela, ali sam uspjela ući u trag svim bracama i sekama iz okota i dan danas se družimo sa njima, a posebno smo dobri sa bracom (braco se pario i moglo bi doći do trudnoće :D  :D ).
Sociere, hhhhh   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   bravo za macu. Neka je ona živa, sve će doći na svoje.

----------


## @n@

Naravno, drago mi je da niste naišli na probleme, iako ste mogli. Samo sam htjela napisati upozorenje, da se ne bi drugi poveli za tim primjerom jer je to jako, jako riskantno.

Velika je razlika između kokera, šnaucera i bigla... ma bilo koje pasmine.
Ma... ionako dugujem forumašima 'članak' o svemu tome, budem se više toga dotakla onda tamo.

----------


## koksy

Mi imamo perzijsku macu, samo je u kuci, ponekad ode u dvoriste. Jako je cista ali ipak ne ulazi u moj stan, pretezno je dolje kod sveki ili na stubistu.
Uglavnom, ogomna je, cupava, zna biti i podmukla pa ako ju neko razivcira vrati mu to kad-tad tako da zaskoci iz zasjede. Grebe nenormalno jako, stvarno jos nisam vidjela macku koja kad uhvati moze toliko jako izgristi i izgrebati u par sekundi.
Ali prema malcu je jako strpljiva, on ju lovi po cijelom stanu i cici od srece. Kad ju stjera u kut, malo ju uhvati za uho al ja mu nedam da je puno maltretira. Ona se samo stisne i ceka da ga ja maknem.
Najfascinantnije mi je sta, kad mali navecer spava a ja sam u dnevnom, cim on zaplace ja odma trcim k njemu ali ona je prije mene pred vratima spavace, iako meni treba 2 sekunde da stignem. I sjedi tamo sve dok ne smirim malca.
Koliko sam se brinula zbog macke i bebe u istoj kuci (pogotovo jer ona nije bas umiljata) toliko me iznenadila s tim njenim odnosom prema djeci opcenito.
Al da vise volim pse, to je istina.

----------


## sorciere

hjuston, vi hev a problem  :shock: !!!!!!!

micek je krenuo u demoliranje stana... grize grebe, ruši, čerupa mi kauč, baca se na stojeću lampu, i skoro ju je razbio  :shock: ... hoće na policu do koje teško može doći, i nastoji skočiti do slika na zidu... najdraže mjesto su mu kablovi, a kabel koji je prikucan uza zid (za telefon) - je nastojao strgati... 

nova fora je da hranu iz zdjelice zgrabi, odnese na prostirku, i onda ju tamo razvuče i jede ... u zdjelice sa hranom umače šape, prolijeva vodu (prevrne zdjelicu   :Rolling Eyes:  )...

kad ga opomeneš - onda se nakostriješi i frkće  :shock: ... jer njemu je očito sve bilo dozvoljeno...  :/ 

zvala sam tetu od koje smo ga uzeli, jer je ona rekla kak je on micek s dušom, kako se voli maziti, kako je "malo živ"... javila mi se kćer koja je rekla kako su ga zatvarali u hodnik (tj. "mirni kutak") kad je znao podivljati   :Nope:  

kikica je sva izgrebena, i jutros se rasplakala ko ljuta godina   :Crying or Very sad:   - jer mu je praktički ustupila svoju sobu, počela raditi igračke od vune s kojima se on zabavlja... diže se iz kreveta čim mu nešto zatreba...

dvije noći nismo spavale kak treba...   :Coffee: 

na šapicama mi nitko ne odgovara... imate kakav savjet?

ako ovako nastavi i tijekom dana - mislim da ću ga večeras vratiti...   :Sad:  

imala sam svakakve mace, ali nikad ovako divlju... a bila je mjesec dana kod udomitelja - dakle trebala je steći kućne navike...

----------


## Leilani-m

> imala sam svakakve mace, ali nikad ovako divlju... a bila je mjesec dana kod udomitelja - dakle trebala je steći kućne navike...


Ja sam imala takvu macu.. Bila je nemoguća prvih cca tjedan dana i onda se nešto dogodilo i postala je mazna maca koja se i u starijoj dobi obožavala igrati sa svojim igračkicama...   :Smile:  
Kasnije sam saznala da se s njom nije nitko bavio dok je ja nisam uzela jer je bila "škart roba" - sve druge mace u leglu su bile snježno bijele, a ova moja tigrasta.

Moguće je samo da nije socijaliziran kako treba, ili ga je netko previše gnjavio.. A iz dugogodišnjeg iskustva s macama znam da mogu karakterom biti prilično živahne... 

I maca koju trenutno imam je bila divlja ko beba, kad sam ju uzela k sebi isto joj je trebalo tjedan dana prilagodbe i onda je postala predivna maca koja se mazi, ali i igra s miševima i raznim igračkicama po cijelom stanu.  :Smile:  

Sve u svemu, ako imaš snage daj mu fore još koji dan, svakako nabavi grebalicu i probaj ga maziti kad je smireniji (prije ili poslije spavanja), ako i tad ne ide bolje je vratiti ga jer životinje osjete nervozu i napetost i reagiraju na nju tako da su nemoguće i "zločeste" - isto kao i djeca.  :Smile:

----------


## sorciere

pa sad si nekako zbrajam dva i dva... i vrtim po glavi sve ono što mi je ta teta pričala, kako su postupali s njim... i sve više mi se čini da je ovo ponašanje rezultat toga...  :/ 

javila sam joj da se može dogoditi da ga vratimo...   :Sad:   ... nije mi svejedno, iako je ona sama ponudila da će ga uzeti natrag ako ne bude išlo... 

trenutno je zaspao, pa si idem nešto pojesti... otkad je došao, skoro ništa nisam jela....  :?  nisam imala vremena (osim između 1 i 6 ujutro, a tad mi se nije jelo)...

----------


## mim

> trenutno je zaspao, pa si idem nešto pojesti... otkad je došao, skoro ništa nisam jela....  :?  nisam imala vremena (osim između 1 i 6 ujutro, a tad mi se nije jelo)...


Eto, na dijeti si i još se žališ!!   :Grin:  

Šalu na stranu, ajmo rješavati problem. 
Maca je odbačena, pitanje koliko je sisala, kod udomitelja nije bila socijalizirana kako treba, a prošla je i stres bolesti i anestezije, ponovno preseljenje dok je još bila rekonvalescent.... Ne čudim se što se tako ponaša. 

Skakanje, grebanje, trganje... Draga, imaš malo, podivljalo derište u kući i s tim se treba znati nositi. Pokušajte oštro: kad grebe i trga-odlučno NE i udaljavanje od "mjesta zločina". Kad rasturi hranu po kući lijepo mu je uzmite i ostavite samo onu u zdjelici. Shvatit će da se količina mijenja na njegovu štetu pa će prestati rasturati. Osigurajte mu grebalicu. Macama rastu nokti i moraju ih trošiti. Hajte vas dvije u šetnju pa mu donesite kakvu koru od stabla većih dimenzija ili u prvi pet shop po nekaj za grebanje. Igračke su zanimljive ako su na komadu špage i lagano se povlače po podu. Za tim male mace divljaju od sreće. 

Stara narodna kaže: "Strpljen-spašen." Uskoro ćete imati mačora koji će većinu dana provesti krmeći u nekoj fotelji i gledajući vas ispod oka. Falit će vam ovo razigrano čudo. 
Držite se!!   :Love:  

P.S. Moooolim te, ne vraćajte macu nazad. Opet će se osjećati odbačeno.      :Sad:

----------


## sorciere

mim, ja se sva tresem....   :Sad:  
kikica je van sebe, i počeo ju je boliti želudac... 

da, imam malo jako podivljalo derište u kući... jučer sam planirala da mu jutros odem kupiti grebalicu, ali mi se čini da je to u ovom trenutku samo dodatni artikl i trošak - koji mi neće trebati. 

osim toga - nema šansi da bih ga u ovom stanju ostavila samog u kući  :/ . na piku su mu i zavjese... 

na odlučno NE, i micanje s mjesta zločina - reagira režanjem, grebanjem i ugrizima  :? ... onog trenutka kad se oslobodi - kreće ponovo u akciju, i tako u krug   :Mad:  .. 

kad mu uzmem hranu koju razbacuje - podivlja... počeo mi je čupati kandžama jastučnice na jastuku, i plahtu  :shock: ... 

pročitala sam valjda 60% rasprava na forumu šapice... razgovarala s brdom ljudi koji imaju mace (iako sam ih i ja imala, i znam ponešto o njima)... 

očito da nije bio socijaliziran kako treba - no ta dob je kritična, i teško je to popraviti... zbog toga sam udomitelje i pitala točno određene stvari koje su mi bile bitne - da se ne bi dogodilo ovo što se sad događa... sve je bilo - super... ispalo je da baš i nije tako... 

imam igračke, špage i vunice po cijeloj kući... 

upravo je u tijeku valjanje po mom krevetu, čerupanje kauča, i pokušaj skakanja na slike ...

to me podsjeća na vođenje djece iz doma na ljetovanje... ljudi su tražili dvoje djece (curicu i dečka) da idu s njima, njihovim sinom i kikicom na more... milijun puta sam pitala časne da li se predloženo dijete može prilagoditi toj situaciji, te da li ima nekih problema s ponašanjem... sve je bilo super, a mene je na odlasku lecnuo komentar: "budi dobar, nemoj se ponašati kao ovdje"  :shock: ... 

vratili su ga nakon 3 dana - jer je dvoje odraslih bilo 24/7 posvećeno njemu, a kikica (u petom osnovne) - je pazila na drugo dvoje djece  :?

----------


## mim

Uf!!!  :/  

Stvarno proživljavate gadno iskustvo. Znam da su zavjese "na udaru" maca i inače i teško ih je spasiti od kandžica. A jeste li probale sa čvrstim zagrljajem tj. kad divlja jednostavno ostati savršeno mirne i držati ga u krilu (ne prečvrsto, ali tako da zna da baš ne može divljati) ? 
Koliko je točno star? 

Možda bi bilo dobro izolirati ga malo u neku mirnu prostoriju u kojoj nema mogućnosti napraviti štetu tipa svjetli hodnik, s mogućnošću da u njoj i jede, ali da ga na rukama povremeno pronesete kroz ostatak stana. On ne mora imati apsolutnu slobodu kretanja: košarica, voda, i dekica su mu dosta. 

Meni sad pada na pamet neki neurološki problem zbog djelovanja anestezije, ali mislim da se tu više radi o frustraciji i neadekvatnoj socijalizaciji. Probajte još malo izdržati. Takve životinje s bad karmom poslije znaju biti jako privržene. 

Koja mu je točno bila dijagnoza prije operacije?

----------


## Točka

> na odlučno NE, i micanje s mjesta zločina - reagira režanjem, grebanjem i ugrizima  :? ... onog trenutka kad se oslobodi - kreće ponovo u akciju, i tako u krug   ..


Ah znam kako ti je...
Čuj sad je vrijeme za opaku dresuru. To što na NE reagira režanjem, grebanjem i ugrizima, je sasvim normalna obrambena reakcija. U takvim situacijama maci treba pokazati da si ti i dalje gazda. Kako... onako kako bi joj mama pokazala da je sa njom. Sa dlanom a možeš i sa prstom, ju dotakni (malo grublje ali ne da ju boli) po njušci i ponovi odlučno ne. 
Moja maca kad je prvi put zarežala na mene dobila je iznenađenje... vratila sam joj istom mjerom, više nikada to nije napravila (sad ima 7 godina).

Što se tiče kanđi i grebanja, ne smiješ mu dopustiti da oštri kanđe na namještaju. Najidealnije bi bilo da kada ga odvedeš veterinaru  mu podrežu kanđice, tako da ne može napraviti štetu dok ga ne naučiš. 
Kada počne grebat okolo ulovi ga na djelu, klopi po njuškici, povikni ne i odnesi ga na mjesto gdje to može raditi...njegovu grebalicu ili kakvu drvenu košaricu. Tada uzmeš njegove capice u ruke i simuliraš grebanje na toj samo njegovoj grebalici....


Znam da je teško...ako nemaš živaca i vremena, bolje da ga daš nekome tko će imati.

U svakom slučaju sretno!

----------


## mama courage

sorci, pročitaj "moja kompentetna mačka"   :Laughing:  

šalim se... al vidim da nije puno drugačije nego kod djece. mali macic pokusava preuzeti vodstvo u kući imalo je isfrustriran što mu to ne uspijeva. nista - jedno NE nije dovoljno. budi jaka... pa ti si poznata vještica   :Grin:  nećeš valjda pred macom kapitulirati?!   :Love:  vjerujem da će za koji dan sve proći, samo treba biti dosljedan (znam, lako je to sve reći).   :Kiss:

----------


## sorciere

javljam da smo kapitulirale... 

javila sam u udrugu, i oni su se složili da to ponašanje nije normalno za takvu macu. vratili smo ga prvoj udomiteljici.

ja sam imala macu lutallicu... spasila ju - i odgojila za savršenog kućnog ljubimca. bila je mala gazdarica u stanu, ali nikad agresivna... 

točka - 48 sati nisam ni normalno spavala, ni normalno jela...

----------


## Točka

> javljam da smo kapitulirale... 
> točka - 48 sati nisam ni normalno spavala, ni normalno jela...


Razumijem te.
Probala si i nije išlo.
Jedino ti mogu reći, svaka čast što si ga pokušala udomiti i dala sve od sebe da ga pokušate zadržati.    :Heart:

----------


## maria71

sorcie   :Love:

----------


## @n@

Sorcie, žao mi je što nisi ustrajala. Očito si razgovarala s puno pogrešnih ljudi (a znaš koga zvati upomoć,   :Grin:  ), jer vidim da ti nitko nije savjetovao boks za mačku i hranjenje isključivo iz ruke.

Glavna pogreška u postupanju s mačkom je što ste na agresiju reagirali agresijom te vam je on opet vraćao agresijom (gledano iz njegovih očiju preplašene, nesocijalizirane i ljute mačke).

Grebalica je super rješenje za manje agresivne slučajeve jer pomaže ispoljavanju stresa. Ovu mačku je prvo trebalo naučiti da se stres može ispoljiti i na drugi način osim agresijom.

Eto, još jednom mi je žao.
Ovaj mačić vjerojatno neće dobro završiti, jer mu trebaju ruke koje znaju. A takvih je malo, nažalost čak i u Noinoj arci.   :Sad:

----------


## @n@

Točka, molim te da ne daješ savjete tipa: "klopni po njuškici" jer su izrazito opasni! Hvala!

----------


## Točka

> Točka, molim te da ne daješ savjete tipa: "klopni po njuškici" jer su izrazito opasni! Hvala!


Zbog čega su opasni?

----------


## @n@

U konkretnom slučaju zbog činjenice da je mačka istraumatizirana i agresivna, a odgovaranje agresijom na agresiju u svijetu životinja postižeš samo agresiju.

----------


## Točka

> U konkretnom slučaju zbog činjenice da je mačka istraumatizirana i agresivna, a odgovaranje agresijom na agresiju u svijetu životinja postižeš samo agresiju.


Ne slažem se, a neda mi se kopat po netu i dokazivat.
Uostalom klopnut po njušci....nije agresiva, svakako nisam mislila na nanošenje boli  :shock: , nego metodu na koji način ih odrasla mačka i uči ponašanju.

----------


## @n@

Točka, kaj bi ti meni dokazivala?
Moj posao je školovanje i odgoj pasa, a dobrano se kužim i u mačke.   :Wink:  

Klopnut po njušci može i ne mora biti agresiva. Ovisno o načinu na koji se izvodi. Mačka i pas svoje mlado uče ponašanju na mnogo, mnogo različitih načina od kojih agresija i konkretan 'udarac' njuškom, šapom ili zubima i rušenje dolaze u krajnjim situacijama i iznimno rijetko.

Ne bi smjela davati ljudima savjete tipa: "klopni po njuškici", ako nisi u mogućnosti demonstrirati na koji način i koliko jako to učiniti.
Ljudi nisu vidoviti i često ne shvate ispravno.
U slučaju koji je navela Sorciere odgovorno tvrdim da bi SVAKI udarac mačke vratio cijelu priču na najgoru moguću točku agresije, nepovjerenja i svega negativnog.

----------


## mim

Cure, nitko od nas nije bio kod Sorcie kad im se događala ta drama. Lako je sad pričati i eventualno im još otežati situaciju time da se spomene kako mačić neće dobro završiti. Ni Sorcie ni Kikica nisu cure koje pokleknu bez razloga, a ni zdravstvena situacija mačića nije baš čista. Nije to samo posljedica loše socijalizacije. 

Vas dvije tužne....samo da vam kažem kako vas razumijem. Teško vas je utješiti, niste sve to trebale proći, ali valjda se sve to dogodilo s nekim razlogom. Imale ste najbolje namjere. Većina to ne bi napravila, vi ste bar pokušale. 

Kikici pusa tješilica.

----------


## sorciere

> Sorcie, žao mi je što nisi ustrajala. Očito si razgovarala s puno pogrešnih ljudi (a znaš koga zvati upomoć,   ), jer vidim da ti nitko nije savjetovao boks za mačku i hranjenje isključivo iz ruke.
> 
> Glavna pogreška u postupanju s mačkom je što ste na agresiju reagirali agresijom te vam je on opet vraćao agresijom (gledano iz njegovih očiju preplašene, nesocijalizirane i ljute mačke).


razgovarala sam s ljudima koji imaju mace. i s veterinarima. stvarno pogrešni ljudi... 

daj mi malo pojasni tu MOJU agresiju???  :shock: reći NE, i maknuti životinju s mjesta na kojem ne smije biti - je agresija??? pa nisam ju tukla, niti zlostavljala!  :? 

kad budem tražila nesocijaliziranu mačku, onda ću za nju biti spremna. sad nisam. i inzistirala sam na socijaliziranoj maci. btw - čak sam ju i hranila iz ruke... onoliko koliko je dozvolila. 

boks za mace? pa kaj misliš da živim u vili na pantovčaku???? moje mace, i mace koje su mi dolazile u goste - su uvijek šetale po cijeloj kući. bez problema.

----------


## bfamily

> @n@ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> U konkretnom slučaju zbog činjenice da je mačka istraumatizirana i agresivna, a odgovaranje agresijom na agresiju u svijetu životinja postižeš samo agresiju.
> 
> 
> Ne slažem se, a neda mi se kopat po netu i dokazivat.
> Uostalom klopnut po njušci....nije agresiva, svakako nisam mislila na nanošenje boli  :shock: , nego metodu na koji način ih odrasla mačka i uči ponašanju.


Slažem se da se ne smije "tući" životinju, a pogotovo ne po njuškici gdje su najosjetljiviji, koliko god to polako bilo.

----------


## Točka

Ok ajd da se onda ponovim:




> U takvim situacijama maci treba pokazati da si ti i dalje gazda. Kako... onako kako bi joj mama pokazala da je sa njom. Sa dlanom a možeš i sa prstom, ju dotakni (malo grublje ali ne da ju boli) po njušci i ponovi odlučno ne.


[quote="@n@"] Klopnut po njušci može i ne mora biti agresiva. Ovisno o načinu na koji se izvodi. Mačka i pas svoje mlado uče ponašanju na mnogo, mnogo različitih načina od kojih agresija i konkretan 'udarac' njuškom, šapom ili zubima i rušenje dolaze u krajnjim situacijama i iznimno rijetko.

Ne bi smjela davati ljudima savjete tipa: "klopni po njuškici", ako nisi u mogućnosti demonstrirati na koji način i koliko jako to učiniti.
Ljudi nisu vidoviti i često ne shvate ispravno.
/quote]

E sad ja mislim da sam dovoljno dobro ilustrirala na koji način klopnut po njušci.

Stvarno se ne mislim prepirat oko toga i molim te da ti mene više ne moliš da dajem ili ne dajem savjete. Ja sam govorila iz svog iskustva s kojim se možeš ili ne moraš složiti.

----------


## Maya&Leon

žalosti me kako iz topica u topic napadate @nu, a žena vam daje pametne savjete, na koncu zaista se razumije u životinje, samo niste dovoljno spremne saslušati je bez izvlačenja vlastitih pandži
 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## @n@

@Soricere:
Joj, draga, a zašto se osjećaš napadnutom??
Vlasnici mačaka su 'pogrešna adresa' stoga što često nemaju iskustva s istraumatiziranim mačkama. Veterinari su definitivno loš izbor jer, iako super poznaju veterinu, često nemaju ni osnovna znanja od ponašanju i odgoju životinja.   :Sad:  
Definitivno nisi dobila dobre savjete, štogod da su ti rekli.

Žao mi je što si doživjela ovakvu traumu, uz najbolju volju. Pogotovo mi je žao Kikice, jer je sigurno to doživjela i teže nego ti.
I jako mi je žao što me napadaš, a imala sam najbolju volju pomoći ti.  :/ 

@Točka:
Ne prepiremo se, samo ti pokušavam ukazati na problematiku.
Nije svaki problem isti i ne rješavaju se jednako.   :Wink:

----------


## sorciere

> @Soricere:
> Joj, draga, a zašto se osjećaš napadnutom??


pa valjda zato što si u tom tonu napisala post.  :? 



mim, hvala...   :Kiss:

----------


## Točka

> Ne prepiremo se, samo ti pokušavam ukazati na problematiku.
> Nije svaki problem isti i ne rješavaju se jednako.


Naravno. Ja sam svoj "problem" riješila na način koji sam opisala. 
Moja je mačka također bila problematičnog ponašanja, pružila sam joj puno ljubavi i nježnosti ali ponekad sam koristila i ovake odgojne metode. Zadovoljne smo i ona i ja i to već dugi niz godina.  :Grin:

----------


## @n@

Ispričavam se.
Nisam 'buci, muci, štruci' tip, pogotovo ne u poslu. 
Žao mi je, stvarno oprosti.   :Sad:

----------


## sorciere

> Ispričavam se.
> Nisam 'buci, muci, štruci' tip, pogotovo ne u poslu. 
> Žao mi je, stvarno oprosti.


ok, no frks   :Smile:   ...

nije problem ustrajati u nečem na što pristaneš, i što očekuješ, ma kako teško bilo. ali ne želim ustrajavati na rješavanju nečije podvale.

----------


## flower

ovo se pretvara u topik o odgoju macaka i pasa...  :Raspa:

----------


## elin

malo sam vas čitala i iako nemam nikakvog iskustva s mačkama, već samo sa psima, papigama i hrčcima, mogu reći samo ovo: mislim da je sociere dobro postupila jer imati doma iztraumatiziranu macu koja ima problema u ponašanju se ne može uklopiti sa djetetom. Lako je meni pričati kako je sve super sa psom i bebom kad imam socijaliziranog psa, jednu dragu, nježnu kujicu, ali imati ovakvu malu divljakušu kao što je socierova maca - to je malo teže. Inače sam protiv uzimanja, pa vraćanja životinje - nije životinja stvar, a osim toga smatram to lošim odgojnim primjerom za dijete (ako nešto postane preteško, ajmo odustati), ali stvarno u slučaju sociere - mislim da žena nije imala drugog izbora. 
Smatram da ljudi trebaju dobro razmisliti da li uzeti životinju u kuću, ne samo zbog životinje, već i zbog djeteta. Životinja u kući može biti super prilika za naučiti dijete odgovornom ponašanju prema drugima, postupanju prema drugim živim bićima, a osim toga smatram da su djeca koja žive sa životinjama u kući otvorenija za kontakte sa drugim ljudima. Bez uvrede onima koji nemaju ljubimce.

----------


## @n@

Elin, Kikica nije beba. Cura ima 15 (?) godina.

----------


## elin

> Elin, Kikica nije beba. Cura ima 15 (?) godina.


koja Kikica, od Sociere Kikica?

----------


## @n@

Pa da.   :Grin:  

Flower, ja sam nekako uvjerena da odgoj pasa i mačaka itekako pripada u topic koji nosi naziv Kućni ljubimac. Ispravi me ako griješim.

----------


## elin

onda ne želim dalje komentirati da ne bi nekoga povrijedila, jer uzeti doma iztraumatiziranu životinju - svi koji smo imali barem 1 kućnog ljubimca mislim da znamo što to znači.
I dalje mislim da ljudi trebaju dobro razmisliti da li hoće uzeti životinju u kuću, jer to je velika obveza, a uzeti životinju, pa ju ako nije sve o.k. vraćati šalje krivu poruku djeci.

----------


## flower

nemam frku s naslovom teme vec s pdf-om...
konzultirat cu se s bb  :Smile:

----------


## sorciere

> onda ne želim dalje komentirati da ne bi nekoga povrijedila, jer uzeti doma iztraumatiziranu životinju - svi koji smo imali barem 1 kućnog ljubimca mislim da znamo što to znači.
> I dalje mislim da ljudi trebaju dobro razmisliti da li hoće uzeti životinju u kuću, jer to je velika obveza, a uzeti životinju, pa ju ako nije sve o.k. vraćati šalje krivu poruku djeci.


za početak, ovo itekako spada u izazove roditeljstva. jer ja sam dobila istraumatizirano dijete - nakon uzimanja (i vraćanja) mace...

elin, kikica ima 16 godina, željela je životinjicu o kojoj bi brinula - i ja sam joj odlučila pomoći. u ova dva dana sam vidjela gotovo nepoznatu stranu mog djeteta... volju, želju, upornost, sreću - ali i strahovito razočaranje i tugu...

baš zbog toga što je to trebao biti NJEN prvi ljubimac, tražila sam životinjicu koja je socijalizirana i mazna. sitan fizički nedostatak ne smatram traumom, već nečim s čim se može sasvim normalno živjeti. 

meni je rečeno kako je maca mazna, živahna, i kako se dobro uklopila u kućni život. kako sam ja prije imala mace, znam otprilike kakve su im želje i navike - pripremili smo sve da se naš novi član osjeća dobrodošlo, i da zna da je prihvaćen...

ispalo je da se s macom (očito) krivo postupalo, te da definitivno nije ni socijalizirana, ni mazna ni živahna... više divlja... reži, frkće, grebe, grize, uništava... kroz nekoliko razgovora NAKON preuzimanja mace (dakle subota i nedjelja) - postalo mi je jasnije i zašto je takva. 

još jednom: da sam znala u kakvom je maca stanju, te da sam ju prihvatila takvu (pa vratila) - onda bih poslala krivu poruku. ovako nisam. 

s moje strane ovdje je kraj raspravi. smatram da sam napisala sve argumente, a nemam se zašto opravdavati. naučila sam da opreza nikad dosta, i da će ako / kad dođe sljedeći ljubimac u kuću - provjera biti puno detaljnija.

----------


## cvijeta73

> žalosti me kako iz topica u topic napadate @nu, a žena vam daje pametne savjete, na koncu zaista se razumije u životinje, samo niste dovoljno spremne saslušati je bez izvlačenja vlastitih pandži


potpisujem ovo.

----------


## elin

> kikica ima 16 godina, željela je životinjicu o kojoj bi brinula - i ja sam joj odlučila pomoći. u ova dva dana sam vidjela gotovo nepoznatu stranu mog djeteta... volju, želju, upornost, sreću - ali i strahovito razočaranje i tugu...
> 
> baš zbog toga što je to trebao biti NJEN prvi ljubimac, tražila sam životinjicu koja je socijalizirana i mazna. sitan fizički nedostatak ne smatram traumom, već nečim s čim se može sasvim normalno živjeti.


opet ja, ali bi htjela samo nekaj kratko reći. Ako je Kikica ovako reagirala i dalje želi imati kućnog ljubimca, onda bi joj možda mogla to i omogućiti. Nemoj se ljutiti, samo ti pokušavam reći da u budućnosti znaš da životinja koja je nekoliko puta udomljena je traumatizirana zbog toga, ne zbog ozljede.
Na stranu to što ste imale negativno iskustvo, ako je tvoja mala još uvijek voljna, mogla bi probati sa čisto malom macom iz legla, da se lijepo kod vas socijalizira. U svakom je slučaju pohvalno što si htjela pomoći maci i sad znaš za idući put da ideš s oprezom kod takvih situacija. Teško je sa traumatiziranom životinjom, nekad uspje, nekad ne, ali to ne bi trebao biti 1 kućni ljubimac tvoje kćeri.
E sad, vezano za ono što je rekla @n@ - u pravu je. Ne može nitko točno reći ili napisati kako bi se trebala disciplinirati životinja, takvo što se može samo pokazati.

----------


## mama courage

> ja sam svog nagovarala mjesecima prije nego je pristao. Ovak ti je to bilo: svaki vikend ti mi sjednemo piti kavu i čitati novine, ja kao ovlaš otvorim stranice gdje prodaju ili daju peseke i onda čitam - gle mali šnaucer, gle mali dalmatiner, gle mali ovaj, dok nismo došli, nakon jedno cca 3 mjeseca do gle mali beagle (kaj je to?-nikad prije nisam čula za tu pasminu) - i odjedanput on veli može.


elin....   :Grin:  poslušala sam tvoj savjet. gospon je poluskuhan... ma već je skoro gotovo... samo treba onaj zadnji touch.  :Saint:  tj... sad to trebam tako izvesti, da ispadne da je to bila u biti njegova ideja   :Laughing:

----------


## elin

nemoj se unaprijed veseliti, muški su ti žilave živine, ali na kraju...  :Laughing:  Ma znaš već kaj hoću reći, zar ne?
Čuj pročitala ovo ispod tvog posta - jel mogu dobiti čoksu, ako mogu šaljem adresu  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## mama courage

> nemoj se unaprijed veseliti, muški su ti žilave živine, ali na kraju...  Ma znaš već kaj hoću reći, zar ne?


znam, dat ću mu ponudu koju neće moći odbiti.   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  




> Čuj pročitala ovo ispod tvog posta - jel mogu dobiti čoksu, ako mogu šaljem adresu


molim potpisanu i kod bilježnika ovjerenu izjavu prije nego što bilo što počnem slati.   :Grin:

----------


## elin

znači ne vjeruješ mi  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  kamo taj svijet ide  :Laughing:  No dobro, za čoksu se potrudim  :Laughing:

----------


## magali

Novosti u mojoj obitelji!
Ne, nisam jos rodila, ali se moja kujica ponasa kao da ona ima stence!  :Smile:  Malena moja, nekako se umirila u zadnje vrijeme, i vise se ne igra grugo sa svojim igrackama, ne baca ih uokolo, vec ih njezno prenosi kuda god ona ide... preslatko!
Valjda osjeca da sam ja trudna!
Dakle, uzme igracku, polako u zube, odnese u kut, legne i savije se oko nje, i lize ju  :Smile: 
Ma tako mi je slatka   :Heart:  
Eto, toliko od mene, ovo mi je tako cudesno razdoblje, jos kad mi se moja kujica pridruzi u emotivnim izljevima...   :Grin:

----------


## @n@

Koliko imaš do poroda? Mislim da ona predosjeća tvoj porod kroz mirise koje osjeća kod tebe; možda čak proživljava lažno majčinstvo.

----------


## magali

Evo me sad u 32. tjednu, i beba se vec okrenula glavicom dolje, tako da moram mirovat i ne divljat uokolo da ne bi bilo preranih trudova ... a moja mi kujica radi drustvo na kaucu  :Smile:  Ona i njezini "stenci"  :Smile: 
I ja mislim da pas nesto osjeca i predosjeca, sad mi je vec i svjesna trbuha, njuska ga, a prije ga nije ni kuzila  :Smile:

----------


## pikula

Da se prijavimo. Mi smo ponosni roditelji mace Feline od prvog sedmog. Sad ima tri mjeseca i užasno je mazna. Čak i previše. U šest ujutro je njezino vrijeme za maženje za dobro jutro, a onda dobijem i umivanje kao gazdarica koju si je ona odabrala. Nije baš najugodnije buđenje, ali nemam je srca odbiti kad je tako mala. Načula sam nešto loše o mačjoj slini - da li može biti loše to što me liže? Inače je plemenita maca očišćena od svega i uredno cijepljena koja ne ide van - uredili smo balkon samo za nju da se može verati i iskakati izgrebati (imamo čak i pravi panj). Iako nisam snob dosad sam sve ljubimce "udomaljavala" ovaj put sam popustila mužu koji je zaljubljen u kartuzijanere  jer sa dvoje omanjih temperamentinih klinaca nema živaca za išta osim za fino odgojeno mazno mače. Elem Felina je upotpunosti to (kakam i piškim nepogrešivo u svoj wc (imam dva na balkonu i u kupaoni), slušam, spavam u košari iako se malo prošvercam u krevet pred jutro)- čak i malo previše kao što rekoh   :Smile:  
Sorici  :Love:   baš mi je žao da je tako ispalo s vašom macom - svratite na igranje s našom macom - ako ste za javite se na pp -da se dogovorimo. 
Inače kad je nešto totalno off limit kao npr hodanje po kuhinjskom stolu, a baš uporno ne sluša mi je lagano poprskamo vodom prema njuški i to stvarno pali.  Ništa jako agresivno samo par kapi za neugodu. Jeli i to problem?

----------


## sorciere

eh pikula, k nama je sinoć došla "midnight"... tj. došla u ponoć, pa bi joj baš pasalo to ime...   :Wink:  

curica ima oko 1,5 do 2 mjeseca, pola kile, i prirodna je crnka   :Grin:  . kikica ju je našla negdje kod savske, i donesla doma..

danas smo bili kod veta, i dobila je prvu dozu za čišćenje od glista. mazna je, nježna (ne grebe i ne grize), fino papa i suhu hranu... kad se hoće igrati ili maziti - mjauče. primiš ju na ruke i maziš, ona prede   :Zaljubljen:  ...

kad treba na wc - malo je nevoznija, ali do sada je sve obavila unutra... svaki put ju stavimo, i eventualno vratimo unutra ako vidimo da grebe, ali nije obavila što treba...

no ima jedan "ali"...   :Sad:  

kikica je s prvim macanom dobila osip po rukama, i to je prošlo. danas se osip opet pojavio...  :? ako se opet proširi - ne znam što ću napraviti...  :?

----------


## Točka

> Inače kad je nešto totalno off limit kao npr hodanje po kuhinjskom stolu, a baš uporno ne sluša mi je lagano poprskamo vodom prema njuški i to stvarno pali.  Ništa jako agresivno samo par kapi za neugodu. Jeli i to problem?


Hmm, ja ću riskirat pa ću reći da uopće nije problem (iako sad očekujem da će me netko opet popljuvat, al kaj je tu je).
Mace se jako boje vode, to im je državni neprijatelj No. 1!   :Grin:  
Uživajte u novom ljupkom stvorenju.   :Smile:

----------


## @n@

Pikula, mačje sline se ne boj ako je mačka zdrava. 
Vodu mrze iz dna duše, i ovo 'špricanje' će ti sigurno pomoći da riješiš neželjeno ponašanje. Dobro si se sjetila.

Čestitam na ljubimici.   :Grin:

----------


## elin

magali, drago mi je da kujica tako doživaljava skorašnji porod, dobro je dok ne dođe do simptoma lažne trudnoće. Pazi na cike kujice, znaju se napuniti mlijekom. Ma, biti će super. Evo mi na moru, brat ima psa - velikog mužijaka, mješanca, udomio sa ulice. Malo sam se bojala kako će se odnositi prema maloj, ali super je, jako ju voli i ona jako voli njega. Tak da se ne brini, sve bu o.k.
Soc, možda je alergija?

----------


## sorciere

i meni liči na alergiju...

druga maca u kući - isti simptomi... 

vet kaže da je zdrava. dlakica joj je u redu, zubeki krasni, temperaturu nema, na wc ide sama (naučila za 24h  :shock: ). 

kad je prvi put samostalno otišla u wc, pustili smo ju da sama istražuje po stanu...

----------


## sorciere

http://s246.photobucket.com/albums/g...t=IMG_0492.jpg

http://s246.photobucket.com/albums/g...t=IMG_0499.jpg

----------


## Točka

Joooooooooj, kak je slatka  :Heart:

----------


## Honey

Magali, jel tvoja kujica sterilizirana?

Super je ovo da se mačka pošprica vodom. Mi smo za tu namjenu imali bocu za prskanje cvijeća namještenu na tanki mlaz.
Kad se mačka tako tjera sa stola (najbolje iz zasjede), ne vidi tko ju tjera, samo osjeti neugodni mlaz vode i to povezuje s penjanjem. Kad joj netko maše rukama i viče na nju, nauči se ne ići na stol samo kad je ta osoba u blizini.

----------


## sorciere

> Joooooooooj, kak je slatka


ima još par slikica u albumu u potpisu...

----------


## Honey

*sorciere*, maca nije ni mogla bit neke druge boje  8) 
Premedena je   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sorciere

:Sad:  

mislim da ću ju morati udomiti...   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  

ovako divno stvorenje se rijetko nađe - ali kikica ima osip po rukama, suze joj oči, kiše i šmrca...

----------


## Točka

> mislim da ću ju morati udomiti...    
> 
> ovako divno stvorenje se rijetko nađe - ali kikica ima osip po rukama, suze joj oči, kiše i šmrca...


Da, vjerojatno je alergija na mačju dlaku.   :Sad: 

Žao mi je (ako ćete ju udomljavat) što ju ja ne mogu uzeti (radi bebača)  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## sorciere

obadvije smo   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  ...

njoj treba netko jaaaaako nježan...

----------


## maria71

žao mi je   :Love:

----------


## sorciere

i nama je... 

stavila sam još sličica na humanitarku, i jedan mali video - pripremu za spavanje... 

šmrc...   :Sad:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ajme, što je medena!  :Zaljubljen:   :Sad:

----------


## sorciere

onima koji su rekli da nisam ustrajna - samo dokaz da se MOŽE od malog divljaka napravit civilizirano stvorenje...  :Wink:  

jes da to traži 24h angažman u startu - ali rezultat se vidi... 

ona po noći - spava!! i javlja se oko 7.30-8h... mora na wc... po danu jede, igra se, spava, i mazi do besvjesti... 

igra se s igračkama, ništa nije ni pokušala srušiti, ni slomiti... 


sad mi je još teže zbog prvog miceka - jer razmišljam što su mu to radili da je postao takav...   :Sad:

----------


## mama courage

meni je užasno žao tvoje kikice, baš, baš... vidi se da joj je potrebno takvo jedno malo stvorenje...   :Sad:

----------


## sorciere

> meni je užasno žao tvoje kikice, baš, baš... vidi se da joj je potrebno takvo jedno malo stvorenje...


a evo - danas sam se ja više bavila macom... jesi vidjela video u albumu? kome se ne bi srce lomilo - kad vidi kako se to stvorenje sprema za spavanje...   :Sad:

----------


## koryanshea

bas mi je zao zbog kikice  :Sad:  dakle sad morate istrazivat koji ljubimci bi vam odgovarali osim maca? psić? neki glodavac? stakori su jaaako umiljati :D

----------


## pikula

Da provjerite alergiju? Možda ipak nije na macu. Sori, ja samo navijam bez

----------


## pikula

pravih argumenata   :Smile:

----------


## mim

> bas mi je zao zbog kikice  dakle sad morate istrazivat koji ljubimci bi vam odgovarali osim maca? psić? neki glodavac? stakori su jaaako umiljati :D


Zamorčići su "hipoalergeni". Ne znam nikoga tko ima alergiju na njihovu dlaku, a znam dosta ljudi koji ih drže. No, može se razviti alergija na piljevinu ili sijeno koji su im neophodni za život. Zato-oprezno. 

Sorcie, maca je...ah, u stilu avatara   :Heart:   :Grin:   . Ne znam što da ti kažem: ako je alergija u pitanju nemaš što razmišljati, ali ću u džepovima čvrsto stisnuti fige i navijati za to da nije. Ova maca je baš za vas.

----------


## Lulu

mi smo svi doma bili alergični na mačke. ja sam kihala, tata asmatičar se davio.. ja ne znam kako, ali nas je to prošlo. kao da smo se navikli. sad ih imamo četiri   :Smile:

----------


## Nice

a MM je alergičan na pse BIO dok se nije doselio k meni i mom psu  :Grin:  ...malo ga je smatelo pa ga sad već godinama ništa ne smeta ? baš mi i nije jasno kako to ali budući da su mu i neke druge alergije manje pretpostavljam da se ipak to smanjilo

----------


## koryanshea

> Zamorčići su "hipoalergeni".


hmda, ali zamorci su meni jadna zamjena za macku - glupavi i inertni, slabo dozivljavaju svoje ljude. bar je to moje iskustvo. zato i predlazem stakora, jer su pametni i drustveni, mazasti, šašavi i razigrani, i jako vole svoje ljude  :Heart:

----------


## mim

> mim prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zamorčići su "hipoalergeni".
> 
> 
> hmda, ali zamorci su meni jadna zamjena za macku - glupavi i inertni, slabo dozivljavaju svoje ljude. bar je to moje iskustvo. zato i predlazem stakora, jer su pametni i drustveni, mazasti, šašavi i razigrani, i jako vole svoje ljude


Imam doma dvije cure-zamorčice i sve su prije nego glupe. Jako dobro znaju što od koga u familiji mogu užicati, glasaju se i prije nego otključam vrata (tako moji znaju da dolazim doma   :Grin:   ) jer su sigurne da će stići zelenjava s placa, ponašaju se ko dva peseka, jako su smiješne kad se igraju po kući, a međusobno komuniciraju cijeli dan i općenito su zabavne. Jedini je problem što to nisu životinje za natezanje nego više za promatranje. Vole se maziti, ali samo kad to one žele. Ako ih diraš kad nisu raspoložene užasno se uvrijede i ne žele "razgovarati" sa mnom bar pola dana. 

Kaj se štakorića tiče-njih sam se nanosila s faksa (laboratorijske životinje) i stvarno su prepametni, ali jako lako obolijevaju od tumora i onda je to muka za gledati, a liječiti se ne može. 

Uz zamorčiće bih ja preporučila i degue, ali kod njih je problem što stvarno užasno izgrizu sve pred sobom (oni su jedini glodavci koji grizu žicu pod naponom-ostali unište sve ostale). 
Da imam mjesta u kući ja bih imala činčile. Predivne su, pametne i zabavne, ali ako im se želi pružiti dobar smještaj to zahtjeva dosta prostora. Također su "hipoalergene", ne trebaju piljevinu nego kupanje u posebnom pijesku koje mogu obaviti i u skoro zatvorenoj posudi.

----------


## sorciere

ne želim riskirati...

još kao klinka, od vrapca kojeg smo spašavali je dobila nekakvu upalu očiju. meni ništa. 

od mace prve i od mace druge - meni ništa. ona se odera...

ako znate nekog tko bi mogao uzeti macu - pliz javite... 
ostavila sam oglase na šapicama, na forumu hr i ovdje. zvala sam i suzu, pa su rekli da će staviti (ali vidim da još ništa nema).

zvala sam i gđu fink. bila je jako ljubazna, ali ne može mi pomoći - jer njena udruga brine o ranjenim životinjama. ipak, rekla je da će mi javiti ako sazna za nekog tko bi udomio macu...

----------


## koryanshea

mim duboko se ispricavam tvojim zamorkicama  :Love: 
moguce da sam upoznavala samo zamorce kojima se nitko nije bas bavio... to je isto uobicajeno :/

----------


## mim

> moguce da sam upoznavala samo zamorce kojima se nitko nije bas bavio... to je isto uobicajeno :/


Nažalost, u pravu si. Ljudi ih obično strpaju u kavez i očekuju da će se odazvati na ime i doći kad ih se zove. Naravno da se to ne dogodi i onda imamo životinju nenaviklu na ruke i društvo čovjeka. S njima stvarno treba biti strpljiv i ne očekivati da će za 2 dana presti u krilu. No, kad si čovjek da truda dobiva beskrajnu zabavu i može uz njih otkazati tv-pretplatu  :Grin:   .

Sorcie, jesi probala na Zeko i prijatelji???

----------


## sorciere

nisam tamo logirana  :?

----------


## mim

> nisam tamo logirana  :?


Pa logiraj se, postavi sliku i oglas. Stalno se udomljuju mace, a ova je tak slatka da ne vjerujem da neće pronaći nekoga tko će biti zaista dobar prema njoj. Škvadra je ok, svi jako paze na životinje tako da možeš biti sigurna da će je udomiti netko tko će brinuti o njoj. Usput ti se možda svidi i neka glodajuća beštija   :Wink:   . Mislim, ne vidim razlog zašto u stan ne bi smjestile kavezić s nekim slatkim stvorom glodajuće vrste. Što se alergije tiče možda bi to bilo i najbolje rješenje za Kikicu.

----------


## sorciere

hvala mim... stavila sam oglas...   :Kiss:

----------


## elin

soci, baš mi je žao i tebe i kikice, ali ako je mala alergična što možeš, maca mora biti udomljena. Čuj, probati ću se raspitati da li netko hoće macu, preslatka je. Ti si iz Zagreba, zar ne?

----------


## sorciere

da... nemrem puno pisati, jer mala opet ima munevre ko na filmiću u potpisu   :Grin:

----------


## Optimist

Da ne otvaram novu temu…možda će nekoga zanimati: http://www.vecernji.hr/zagreb/prvi-p...-clanak-543166

----------


## zutaminuta

Koje sredstvo koristite protiv krpelja za psa?
Uzela sam jučer neki Foresto, i sad imam dojam da sam nasjela. Guma koja se stavi oko vrata. Ne vidim na koji način bi to išta moglo puštati u kožu. 
Iskustva?

----------


## lunja

Meni (ok, psu) nista nije radilo dok se nismo docepali nekih tableta, protiv buha i krpelja zajedno. Pogledat cu ti ime proizvoda, mozda se mogu narucivati.
Proslo ljeto je progutala zadnju, trebale bi djelovati mjesec dana, otada nije imala nijednu. Mozda im nije dobra godina, a mozda smo ih potrovali zauvijek.

----------


## Mima

Moja kolegica s posla koristi Foresto za psa, kaže da je super.

Mi koristimo Advantix (ampulicu)

----------


## Optimist

Mi koristimo Frontline ampule vec 10 godina, a smuckala sam i sredstvo od ulja neema i etericnih ulja (lavanda i citronela). To joj dodatno namazem kad idemo u sumu, ne usudim se koristiti kao samostalno sredstvo, jer mislim da ipak nije dostatno. 
Frontline stavljamo svakih 25 dana.
Frendicin pas je imao krpelja i uz spomenutu ogrlicu, iako nijedno sredstvo nije 100% ucinkovito.

----------


## MikiMama

> Meni (ok, psu) nista nije radilo dok se nismo docepali nekih tableta, protiv buha i krpelja zajedno. Pogledat cu ti ime proizvoda, mozda se mogu narucivati.
> Proslo ljeto je progutala zadnju, trebale bi djelovati mjesec dana, otada nije imala nijednu. Mozda im nije dobra godina, a mozda smo ih potrovali zauvijek.


za neke tablete (ne znam naziv proizvoda, ali zvuči slično spomenutom) mi je vet rekao da nisu protiv krpelja, a njegova "veterinarska sestra" da jesu
pa su išli čitati sitna slova, i pitali akvizitera koji je baš naišao, zaključili su da je ipak samo protiv buha

----------


## Tanči

> Koje sredstvo koristite protiv krpelja za psa?
> Uzela sam jučer neki Foresto, i sad imam dojam da sam nasjela. Guma koja se stavi oko vrata. Ne vidim na koji način bi to išta moglo puštati u kožu. 
> Iskustva?



Foresto je zakon
I iz mojeg i iz iskustva poznanika.
Ne samo za krpelje, već i buhe.
I drži 8 mj

----------


## aaria

Meni Foresto nije bio dobar, nekome je super. Ja imam 2 psa i bas sam muku mucila s krpeljima i buhama. Ampule mi isto nisu djelovale, jesu u pocetku koristenja, kasnije ne vise, a i ne pase mi kod moje kokerice jer se mora paziti da se ne kupaju 4dana, a ona leti u more cim je u blizini. Ja isto koristim tablete, prvo sam im dala Nexgard, to je ta koja djeluje 4tjedna, i bila sam zadovoljna, a proslo ljeto su dosle od MSD-a Bravecto, isti princip, tableta, tj kao poslastica ali djeluje 12tjedana i odusevila sam se. Zbilja su nam se pokazale fantasticne, ali cijena je paprena. Sad planiram uzeti vecu dozu pa podijelit po pola jer cu bankrotirati s dva psa.

Sent from my GSmart Guru G1 using Tapatalk

----------


## lunja

Evo ih, Nexgard: http://www.nexgardfordogs.com/Pages/index.aspx

----------


## zutaminuta

Samo da javim dok nisam zaboravila. Onaj Foresto je bezveze. Psima u igri spadne. Vrlo vrlo labavao se drži na vratu. Srećom, on je već dvaput uspio pronaći kada je ispalo. Samo tjedan dana to imaju. Moš misliti kako će izdržati osam mjeseci. Kako sam glupa.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## cvijeta73

mi koristimo frontline. onaj neki combo. i ok je.

----------


## Cathy

> mi koristimo frontline. onaj neki combo. i ok je.


I mi isto. :Smile:

----------


## zutaminuta

Otpalo, izgubljeno, nema više. Moramo po ampulu.
Još se nadam da će on pronaći, pa ću pričvrstiti s gumicom.

----------


## MikiMama

> Foresto je zakon
> I iz mojeg i iz iskustva poznanika.
> Ne samo za krpelje, već i buhe.
> I drži 8 mj


i nama Foresto ogrlica odlična, drži krpelji i buhe podalje, čak i uz puno kupanja
ali dugodlaki dlakavci oprez, ispod nje se dlaka stalno petlja, češljanje obavezno više puta dnevno    :Undecided:  :cupakosu:

----------


## zasad skulirana

a šta je ne bi trebalo skinuti kad se kupa? moju ful grizu komarci (kako ima jako kratku dlaku vidi joj se ispuočenje od uboda) a navodno i od njih štiti.....

----------


## MikiMama

niš joj ja ne skidam, u dućanu su mi rekli da ne treba, za sada je ok  :Smile:

----------


## Tanči

Mi smo isto odustali od skidanja jer je par puta odjurio u more prije nego smo uspjeli skinuti, a i teško se skida i za sada je ok.
Ne pikaju ga komarci.

----------


## VeraM

Da podjelim svoje iskustvo s psom i bebom. Ja i muz smo prije 2 i pol godine uzeli jednu manju kujicu mjesanca svega i svacega. To je bila zajednička odluka dvoje odraslih da imaju psa. I uspjeli smo je relativno lako izdresirat i naučit na stan. U to doba smo oboje radili i pas je naucio biti sam kod kuce. Samo bi spavala cijelo vrijeme. Nikad nista nije bili unisteno ili prozvakano. Nakon toga smo se preselili u drugi gradi i zivimo u kuci s okućnicom. Sad uz psa imamo i 2 dvorisne macke, uredno cijepljene i sterilizirane. I vec 5 godina imamo zamorce, prvo 2, sad samo 1. Dakle cijeli zoo. 
Prije 2 tjedna dosla nam je nasa mala beba. Pas je za sad blago nezainteresiran za to malo kmecalo, vidit cemo sto dalje. Ali nema nikakve vidljive ljubomore u ovih 10 dana sto sam kuci. Samo se zeli stalno mazit sa mnom i ja joj pruzam to koliko mogu uz tako malu bebu. Macke su dobile zabranu ulaska u kucu jer su ipak dvorisne mace pa nisu skroz ciste kako bi bila kucna. A zamorac je ionako stalno u kavezu pa on nije faktor za bebu. 
Nadam se da ce uskoro pasica i beba razvit jedan poseban odnos i da ce mala uzivat odrastajuci uz zivotinje.

----------

